# ISIS Colchester........part 19



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo I'm first!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

and I got the list!!!

26th Mar - Em FLYS to Tenerife <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









28th Mar - Cath follow up appt









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due     

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









1st April - Julia - 1st Scan   

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment








Cleo Test Date    

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Lisa - Appt with Gideon to discuss next treatment step








Tricksy - Baseline scan









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary










2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Lisa - I did ring Isis but I think that I was a little late, I left a message, was a bit rambling I think but they should get the message. May be an idea if you ring them around 9 so the message is fresh in their minds......don't think they'll forget it quickly though!!!!  You are more of a shopaholic than me    you are always shopping, do you window shop or buy stuff?? I'm sure that your hair looks lovely, it always does   I'll be watching the Apprentice tonight, I missed the last serious of DH and don't know if I'll know whats going on  

Shelley -     bug hugs hun. I'm so sorry that your having a hard time. It is so hard to deal with everything especially when they keep losing your results. Is Greg taking them to the right place?? Maybe it might be an idea if you drop them off for him, or did he manage to get a sample down there this afternoon? I hope you can get some results soon. Your fsh is a little high, mine was 12.7 on our last cycle, they do prefer it to be under 10 but its not a disaster if its higher. In fact Gideon said to us that the fsh should only be read in conjunction with other results as different hormones can make the fsh appear higher  

Cath - I really do think that Isis have got to learn some diplomacy skills. It really is very insensitive of them and they really should make their charges clearer. Its a lot of money to come up with when there is no urgency for the test to be done. We have got to have Chlamydia tests done and Isis charge £85 each, luck for us our doctor is going to do them. We have our pee pots on the side ready   When are you off to Paris?? 

Cleo - How are you coping with the 2ww?? not too long now hun, this week is going quite quick, have you got anything on for the weekend?  Down regging is going fine, I've not got any side effects yet. I had a few hot flushes at work today but I think that was due to someone turning the heating up to 26      

Little Mo - Hows you? hope that your ok and having a good week. How is your Mum?? 

Debs - I think you'd be in the April/May group too xxx 

Catch up with you all later, lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd June - Tricksy                    29th June - Tricksy,  
                 Lisa                                       Lisa         
                 Rachel                                    Rachel     
                                                                    Emma -not told dh yet though  
                 Debs                                       Debs      
                 Cleo                                       Cleo       
                 Cath                                       Cath      
                 Little Mo                                  Little Mo  
                 Loui                                        Loui       
                Shelley


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs = I'm with Lisa - it's when your tx is going to have most of the bits that counts. I was Dec/Jan this time despite a test date (had we got there) of Feb.   you get matched quickly so can start soon.

Lisa - The fringe sounds nice. Have fun in Chelmsford tomorrow. 

I'm not sure when I start the new job. It's normal to have 4 weeks from the date they request me to start but the only two people who would be able to say yes to a start date are on leave this week. Dh (he does training for my new office) is trying to set it up that I start at the end of April so I can do a short bit of training with 2 other newbies in the same boat as me. 

Shelley - I think we'd all burst if it wasn't for this thread. There are so many things we get frustrated about that it's good to tell someone. 

Tricksy - how are you feeling at the mo? Hope it's all going well. 

We're off to Paris on Sunday, as long as I can find my ppt. Don't have much spending money for the trade fair though now I had to pay for those tests   

Hello Rachel - glad you've got a few things sorted with the trigger injection. 

Can't wait for desperate housewives. Channel 4 10pm Rachel! Plus it's a new bit of relocation in a few minutes and a new apprentice. Weds is going to be my new night for making choc with the tv on in the background. 

7th time lucky hopefully getting this posted! Managed to get it on the old thread only to find the new one started!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> 22nd June - Tricksy 29th June - Tricksy,
> Lisa Lisa
> Rachel Rachel
> Emma -not told dh yet though
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PiePig said:


> Can I ask you girls opinions on something? I know I am jumping the gun here a bit but I've been looking at the cycle buddies threads and was just wondering.....if (assuming it all happens and I get matched in time etc) i start DR at end of april but test day is not till mid-june would I belong in April/May or May/June??


I'm going to agree with the majority here  It depends how far towards the end of April you start downregging...if it's very near the end then I'd say go with May/June cyclers, but that would be my choice.

With my 1st IVF I started downregging on 29 March (or was it 30 ??!) and I joined the March/April cyclers but ended up being one of the very last to test (although I made some fantastic buddies who are still very special FF friends) With our 2nd IVF I started downregging on 30 March (or was it 29 ??! I can't remember which way round it was now but they were pretty much a year apart !) and that time I joined the April/May cyclers which meant I was pretty much with everyone else through the whole treatment cycle.

It really is entirely up to you hun......
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  If I get the dates I'm hoping for I think i'll join both initially (if you're allowed to do that!) and see which I feel more matched up with in terms of everyone else.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PiePig said:


> Thanks everyone. If I get the dates I'm hoping for I think i'll join both initially (*if you're allowed to do that!) * and see which I feel more matched up with in terms of everyone else.


As long as you don't duplicate posts   Sounds like a good idea though....lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> As long as you don't duplicate posts


I promise I'll try not to!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me.

Shelley, I hope you are okay. I think men don't know how to cope with anything concerning emotions, so it is hardly surprising they don't cope with things as well as women - also we have each other to turn to, but men don't often talk about things with each other. I know it feels as though everyone else has a wonderful relationship, but I can assure that that is not the case, as I bet many people put on a front that they have a fantastic relationship but behind closed doors you just don't know what is going on. Infertility is horrible, the worst thing in my life I have had to deal with, so I think your feelings are perfectly natural. Take care of each other, you will get there, just remember what you love about him and everything else will fade away.  

Did you all see the apprentice? That Nicholas got right on my tits - I am SOOO glad he has gone. I wonder if there will be any romances this year? I love it!

I also missed a series of Desperate Housewives so I need to catch up and borrow the DVD from Blockbusters. 

Lisa, enjoy your day shopping tomorrow.

Sorry, off to bed now so will catch up with more personals tomorrow.

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - wasn't he annoying. Though I also wanted the other posh bloke who was taken into the boardroom to be fired as he's clearly trying ot be this years Katie.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning.

I actually thought the Apprentice was a bit boring last night, too many characters in it at the moment and yep Nicholas got on my tits too   

We went to bed and I ended up watch DH too and I am so so tired now, I only lasted 3/4 of the way through but it was really good, need to catch up on the last 15 mins and find out when its repeated as I need to be asleep by 10 ish or I can't get up  

Gotta dash as I'm at work, but I'll nip on again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

ps anyone heard from Em? Did she get there ok??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Nikolas got on my tits too - If anyone was creating a rift it was them too boffins    Does anyone know if the projct manager bloke has been on tv before cos his face really looked familiar?  

Desperate Housewives was great though    

Nikola - Just rang Isis and they've got to check if its ok for me to have the appointment as i am jumping the queue ..............so i'm waiting for a call back - will let you know.  By the way i am a browser/buyer when it comes to shopping  but yes i must admit i am a bit of a shopoholic...........its my only vice    apart from chocolate .........all the rest i've given up     

Looks like i'm gonna have a soggy day walking round Chelmsford  

Laters
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa   Fiona said on Monday it would be fine   fingers crossed hun xxx 

I texted Em and just got this back "  flight was really good  now sitting by the pool in the sun " so woohoo she made it and sounds like she enjoyed it too, there'll be no stopping her now, she'll be a globetrotter before we know it   

Lisa - Get yourself booked on one of those courses hun!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

the sun is shining!! For once, i had forgotten what it looked like. I am very jealous of em, i had a dream last night night i was sitting by  pool with my feet dangling in.........

I'm doing ok. Getting nervous about tomorrow as that was the day i startted bleeding last time.   that i get all the way to test date and a   .              

Have a friend coming round to keep me company today so will hopefully keep my mind off things for a while.

Cath - oooh paris, you lucky thing. I loved it there ( apart from the people   who were just rude!) We saw Moulin Rouge an sat with a load of russians who were hillarious! The eiffel tower as amazing at night too. we had lunch one day with it in view and just watching the world go by....heaven.

Lisa- i'm sure your hair looks lovely hun, and if you really don't like it you can grow it out.

Rachel - your trigger sounds better hun. The same vials are used for gestone but they are much easier to get the cap off. Glad things are getting sorted.

Little mo - you were on this morning this morning     Uncanny!!!    

Right love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone feeling much better today thank u all for listening,me and cleo were talking today and we are meeting up next thursday so we was woundering who else would like to join us ?we havent said a time or place yet so just let us know.have been abit worried bout my fsh levels but cleo has said not to and that isis will take care of me when we adventualy get there.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

were is every one?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I am here, just eating my tea  . Will be on later to do some personals.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very quiet on here today. Had a lovely day with my friends, they bought lunch over so i was spoilt again. my other best friend turned up on my door step with flowers, books, magazines and more chocolate last night... i feel truely loved!

hello to all


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Had a really nice day shopping today - only brought one thing though and that was anti-wrinkle cream   

Isis called me back and they have given me your appointment Tricksy   Sooooooooo pleased as when i called this morning i thought there was gonna be a problem - so now i need to work out all the questions i have  

Hope everyone else has had a good day.

Shelley - you little tinker you really had me going this morning with that text     

Cleo - Whens your test day- Is it next Friday?  yeah you've done a week hun  

Love Lisa x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa sorry hunny ,but thought it was funny my self i could imagine u running to the tv to have a look ,i told julia she should have her hair like that it would really suit her,glad u had a nice day,ru up for meeting thursday as i take it thats ur normal day off?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all, just got back from the gym and am now tucking into an easter egg  

going to see french and saunders tomorrow with my sister, should be good.

hope everyone is well


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - french and saunders how lovely!! Should be a good night.

Lisa - shelley made me laugh with the text too


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

its so quite on here where is everyone?           watching most hunted live i love this programe,abit wierd but it really interests me ,glad i gave lisa and cleo abit of a giggly this morning did i make u laugh to julia?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Shelley, thanks for your text. I think we were all tuned in to This morning this morning! You did make me laugh. I only wish I looked as young and slim as she does, and I do like her hair too - perhaps I should start coming to you as I bet you would make my hair look good, yours is always fab. 

Cleo, what wonderful friends you have. They are really looking after you. I hope the first week has gone quickly, and the second one flies by too. I am sure you will be fine tomorrow, try not to think about what has happened in the past, as this time is going to be completely different. 

Lisa, glad you had a good day shopping. You don't need anti wrinkle cream! Glad you have been given that appointment. 

PiePig, gym then Easter Egg? Sounds good to me. And French and Saunders too - I bet you will have a fab time. Have a nice day. 

Shelley, I love those spooky programmes, but Gordon thinks they are a load of rubbish so don't get to watch them unless I tape them.  I am taping Katie and Peter at the moment as we have got Ashes to Ashes on. 

Tricksy, hope the jabs are going well. Thanks for letting us know about Em, I am soooo jealous! I hope she is having a nice time and letting her hair down.

Cath, hope you are okay and recovering after Easter. Are you still doing the farmers markets? I must visit some time and stock up   I hope you have a lovely break in Paris, the city of romance  

Hi to everyone else. I'm off to bed now with my new book (what an exciting life I lead!) 

Night night everyone.

Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. I tried to post twice earlier but work kept getting in the way. What's that all about - don' tthey know I go there to have more time on here   

Cleo - sounds like you have lovely friends.

Debs - I'm v impressed at you going to the gym. 

Shelley - was Julia good on THis morning then? 

Julia - you always look fab so don't know why you want to look like the other little mo.

Lisa - You don't need anti wrinkle cream! Glad you had a nice day shopping and were able to get teh appt at ISIS.

Tricksy - how are the drugs treating you? Ta for the update on Em. I'm so pleased she's enjoying herself. 

Had a busy day as had to go into work but also had a choc demo for an old peoples club this evening. I'm knackered now and the sky + crashed whilst dh paused ashes to ashes for me   Poor love has had a horrid week at work and is being worked into the ground so I'm really pleased he's got a week off now. He needs it!

Busy day tomorrow as well. I need to find my passport or I won't be going to Paris. I'm looking forward to it as we're staying with a friend who's working out there and I'll get to check out some equipment for the new chocs I want to do. Dh and I first properly met on a trip to Paris when we worked on the Eurostar. We had lunch near Sacre Coeur and the waiter thought we were married. He must have seen something neither of us had at the time.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, ah how romantic!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shame dh had a mega hangover which lasted till after the lunch   It was another year or so before we got together though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is everyone!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Lisa - I'm so glad that you got the appt sorted out  thats great news. Wrinkle cream is very important to us ladies, my mil bought me a pot for Christmas  its ok though as its a Christian Dior one that I like and its quite expensive . What are you up to this weekend?

Cleo - How you doing hun?? i hope that your not climbing the walls too much, your half way there now so try and keep sane for the next few days 

Cath - I really hope that you find your passport  do you know when you last had it? We keep ours in a specific place and they get put straight back in that place as soon as we get home or I'd lose ours too! Have a fab time in Paris 

Little Mo - The jabs are going fine. I don't think that I'm having any side effects at the moment *touch wood* Not long til your scan now  bet you can't wait

Shelley - Hope that your feeling a bit better now. Have you had any more info on Gregs tests? Fingers crossed you are getting sorted

Debs - Hope that you have a good time tonight seeing French and Saunder, they are very funny. Where are you seeing them?

Ok gotta nip off and get some bits done. I'm off out tonight, going to see Westlife again  going with a different friend tonight, should be a great night.

Catch up with you later,

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm here, I'm here!!!

Just haven't got anything to say as i haven't been doing anything, just taking it easy.    

Did some numeracy planning this morning......  not very exciting.

I don't mind though if it brings me BFP!!!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Have popped home for lunch as am expecting two packages both posted before the easter weekend and they're still not here...   will ahve to phone the companies if they don't arrive tomorrow i think.

I'm seeing french and saunders in ipswich at the regent theatre, was supposed to be going with john but he can't get the time off work so I'm taking my lil sis instead.

Have fun at westlife again Tricksy!  

Cath - hope the passports turn up!

Cleo - for a min then i read that as "nursery planning" and I thought what a great  PMA lol!!  Not long till test date now honey, am   for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just been to the loo (sorry tmi) and when i wiped there was vey faint blood    Trying not to read anything in to it but this is what happened last time.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Try not to worry, although I know thats stupid thing to say.  A little bit of blood at this stage doesn't necessarily mean anything.  Come on cleos beanies....stay!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo, are you still about hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i'm here. Dh just got home so was having a big hug.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Try not to worry sweetie, today is bang on for implantation spotting, think of it as a positive thing, its your little embys burying in for all their might and they are just letting you know its gonna be ok. Glad that R is home now, have a good hug and snuggle on the sofa


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks hun. Really trying to stay     It really isn't much spotting but i can't help but worry as this is what i get every month. I so hope its implantation. Might try and sleep until test day   DH making me feel better.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm glad your not on your own and no one better than R to give you a hug eh?? You are on Gestone arn't you? Are you on 50 or 100 If your worried you could ring Isis and they may increase your dose to 100 if they think you need it, or it puts your mind at rest?? 
Try and stay calm


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -     As the others say you're about right for implantation bleeding. Also it could just be some old blood from ec. If you're worried though it's worth calling ISIS as they might increase your dose just to make sure. 

PiePig- -the post is a mare these days. I sit there with baited breath for a complaint about late deliveries when I post things these days. Enjoy French and Saunders.

Tricksy - sorry again for ignoring you earlier. I was in such a daze I was convinced the beep was to move us along away from the pumps   Nice to chat and thanks for cheering me up a bit. Dh likes your idea about Barcelona.

Had a v difficult consultation with Gidon. I went in really annoyed about a lot of things but he very calmly went through everything, giving his opinion and answered pretty much everything I had on my list before I could ask. He's clearly thought long and hard about what went wrong and why. Sadly they can't really say why. The blood tests showed that I had enough of the drugs in my system but that I wasn't absorbing it as much as I possibly should have done. So a higher dose is unlikely to work. He showed how my response has gone down over the three cycles, with age. But also that my fsh is good so in theory I should respond well. At the end of the day he said he'd only recomend we try the flare protocol if we would regret not trying later on. Donor eggs seem to be the best way forward and although I still have strong reservations dh is more in favour and we're going to look into it further. The waiting list in the UK is very long so abroad is probably a better option if we can get some funds together. It's all fairly depressing as there's still no guarantee that I would even be able to sustain a pregnancy but it could still have a better chance of succeeding than adoption at the moment. On a positive note I managed not to cry my eyes outduring the consult for the first time ever  

I also had a quick word with the receptionist about the speed of the bills arriving compared to calls back from nurses. I was calm about it and said that I understood it wasn't always possible to call back quickly but that it was frustrating to get bills through so quickly when things coming back to us often take a lot of time. She's going to mention it at their next staff meeting.

Must get back to looking for my ppt. The annoying thing is I am sure I put it away in the safe when we got back from New York but it's not there now so I must have moved it.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, did you take it out for our last meet up at the Barracks? Just a thought as I thought you had found it then down the side of the filing cabinet or something. Maybe it is in your bag? Or coat pocket? Hope you find it. Did Gidon say why you had not been on the Flare protocol this time? Some difficult decisions, but I am sure you will make the right ones.

Cleo.   like everyone says, I am   that it is implantational bleeding. Try to stay positive (easier said than done, I know) and take it easy. 

Will come back later for more personals.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - sounds like a thorough follow up hun and that it has given you alot of things to think about. I guess it comes down to cost as well. There is so much to think about isn't there. At the end of the day i have said to DH that i would like to feel what it is like to be pregnant and want to pursue and exhaust that b4 we move on to anything else. But its so hard as we haven't got a never ending pot of money to try lots of different things. Is it worth going to another clinic for a second opinion?? Are there other drugs out there that may stimulate you better?? Hope you find your pasport  

Sorry for the dramatics earlier. feeling a lot calmer as the blood has come to nothing really    just a very tiny, tiny bit that hasn't developed. Sorry, i just panicked and feel a bit silly now. I just   it stays away. Thanks for being there, think i just needed a slap but preferred the hugs!

DH going to get me fish and chips tonight to cheer me up.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - don't apologise for worrying about any tiny amount of spotting. It's something that you're on the look out for at the moment so will worry about if it arrives. Having dh home now must be nice.

Julia - the meet was when I realised my ppt wasn't where I'd thought it was but I'd managed to find my driving licence. The house is now a wreck as I pull everything apart trying to find it.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, for some reason there is not a slap icon on here, so you will have to make do with hugs instead!   Mmmm, fish and chips, sounds lovely. Enjoy!!

Oh Cath, hope you find your passport. You will probably find it in the most obscure place, good luck!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - hope you find it soon


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Am trying very hard to keep up but brain is a mush at the moment and can only remember the last few posts.  But really I just wanted to come on so you know that I haven't forgotten you all and that I am keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFPs.

Little Mo - I looked long and hard at your new photo thinking how much like the real Little Mo you were.  Well I've only just realised that that is the Little Mo but at least I now have some idea of what you look like.  Think you have your scan coming up soon so good luck for that.  I just know it is going to be great news.

Cath -  Well done for passing on your thoughts to the ISIS receptionist.  More of us should be that brave and I just hope she really means it when she says she will bring this up at the next staff meeting.  They always say that having a positive frame of mind helps when ttc but I also think being treated well helps too.  I don't know what to say about your follow up but I am glad that Gideon explained everything well and put a lot of thought into what he had to say.  Good luck with the decision making.

Cleo - Best of luck for this cycle.  I agree with the others when they say that you shouldn't read too much the blood spots (impossible I know).  Hopefully it is implantation but in any case I think that if you spot in a normal cycle then you may well do in one that ends in a BFP too.

Tricksy - Have just read that you are jabbing again.  Is this a fresh go or are you using up your frozen embies?

Lisa - May have misunderstood but I gather you are thinking of ttc again.  It is amazing what a break can do so good luck with that.

Hello to the rest of you.  Haven't forgotten about you just not sure of your latest news.  

Anyone heard from Jo?  Guess she must be due any day now.

All well with me.  Amy was 7 weeks old yesterday and weighs in at 12lb 9oz.  She is doing really well and nearly sleeping through the night.  My only worries are that at her 6 week check they picked up that she has a squint and isn't using her neck muscles as she should be.  Have to take her back to the doctor in a few weeks so hopefully all will be resolved naturally by then.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,
  i have been on a high alday me and greg have,he phoned the hosiptal today to make sure they had results in and to see what they come back as,and thank god they were all in,but nicky said she could not really give us the results or explan them to us as she is only a secutary and knows nothing about medical stuff ...........anyway she told greg that our referal is going through today ,im soooooooooooo pleased finally we are getting somewhere so imhoping just hoping that we maybe geting  started may time,but im gonna pester isis ,what do u all think?i just cant belive it.......


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - pester away honey, in my experience its the only way you'll get anywhere, and at least then they'll know who you are!

Sam - hope Amys squint/neck thing sorts itself out by the next check-up

has anyone heard any news from JoJo?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

How are we all today?? DH and lay in bed this morning thinking about what our life will be like when (  thinking PMA) this works. They'll be due at xmas (yes i'm aiming high with twins!! Got to be positive) Even had a bicker about which room they will sleep in. I'm really tryin g to be positive but it hurts even to hope that this is going to work. Must think     

Shelley - fab news hun. it won't be long til you get your appointment through i'm sure. Isis are really lovely and if you leave it a week and call them they will tell you if they have your stuff through.

Piepig - so how was french and saunders?? Hope you had a good night.

Tricksy - how was westlife hun?? just what you need to take your mind of tx.

Love to everyone else.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

update from me, feel silly now after last post.

I went to the loo and lots more blood this time. Called ISIS emergency number and they were brilliant. Told me to up my gestone which i have. Just done an injection on myself as dh out   that wasn't pleasant and bled after (no blood when needle went in and i drew back so presume this is ok  ) 

Just feel like its all failed again and so early


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cleo, keep positive hun. I read your first post and felt soooo optimistic for you too. If you have two implanted and one fails, do you bleed then? Could it be that one may have implanted? There is always hope    I am thinking about you.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Cleo - Hang on in there hun.....this still could be implantation when i had implantation blood it lasted for a few days so don't give up hope hunny..........I know its hard but keep positive and uping the dose could be just whats needed - Everything finger and toe crossed for you hunn    

Tricksy - How was Westlife?  Hope you had a good time - Is it all going ok on the d/regging?

Sam - good to hear from you!  Glad little Amy's doing well - i'm sure the little problem she has will be sorted by the time your next check=up is,  Glad your getting a bit more sleep now   So how have you found the adjustment? Yes i'm going to Isis in a couple of weeks to look at possible clomid cycles and to ask for blood tests to see about surrogacy,  I'm hoping that the clomid will work though (it did last time  

Cath - Have you found your passport yet?  Are you going from Ebsfleet?  about your appointment with Gidon i suppose you've got loads to think about now before making a decision about what to do and where to have treatment - sounds like you could do with a break away with DH to get your heads round things. its so hard hunny you know where i am if you need to talk   Are you at Footie today?  DH has gone.

Shelley - Great news that the results are back .......YEAH!!!!!!!!  Now its pester, pester, pester you go girl. Will you and DH have to see the GP for Dh's results or Dr Marfleet or wait until the Isis appoinment?  I can't do this Thursday  sorry 

Little Mo - How are you honey?  I bet you can't wait till Tuesday - what times your appointment?  Is Gordon going with you?

Loui - Not long now till your trip - Are you ok your very quiet

Rachel - Hows you?  All ok on the pill? Hows things with your sister?

Debs - How was French & saunders?

I'm off for a walk down the town (DH got the car ) to try and book our holiday up.

Bye for now
Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

French and Saunders was brilliant thanks.....my sister and I both really enjoyed it.  I've got a lovely weekend planned overall actually, popped to the gym this morning after dropping john off at work, then into town for some retail therapy.  Gonna veg on the sofa now and watch mistresses and then later I'm off round a friends for dinner.

Tomorrow is lie-in and carpet shopping!

Cleo-


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

GOT IT! The house now looks like several bomb sites rolled into one but I have finally found my passport so I can go away tomorrow. Am soooooooo relieved though still not sure how it got inside a catalogue and then into a bag full of things I'd forgotten about.   

Cleo -   for the worry of the bleeding. Good that ISIS were able to get you on a higher dose straight away. Hope you're able to relax a bit more this evening.   that it is just implantation bleeding.

Debs - your weekend sounds fab. Did you buy anything nice in town?

Lisa - Dh went to the footie but I wasn't able to. I didn't want the dogs to have a day on their own just before we go away. Did your dh enjoy it? I've only jsut found out the score which shows how bad a fan I am at the moment.

Not long now till your appointment with Gidon. Have you got a huge list of questions? 

Shelley - fab news that Gregs tests have finally got there and you have the referral to ISIS. 

Julia - how are you doing? If I don't get on before Tuesday I hope all goes well for the scan. 

Tricksy - how were Westlife? 

Sam07 - Amy sounds a sweetheart almost sleeping through the night. I have friends whose children weren't doing that at 5!!!!!!! I hope the squint and neck sort themselves out. 

SamM - how are you doing? I hope the morning sickness is easing off a bit now. 

Loui - are you all prepared for your trip to Barcelona? 

Rachel - hope you're ok. Is your sister still being more positive about her treatment now? 

It's been a loooong day, not helped by a hangover after a night out with the girls from work. It'll be a long time before I try vodka again   Getting my head around the advice from Gidon is proving difficult. I may have always said that I just wanted to know for definite if I couldn't get pg so I could move on but it's pretty hard to handle now that's pretty much what I've been told. I've started to look into donoreggs as well but again it's a massive thing to get my head around. Going to go and snuggle up to dh for a bit now as that should make me feel better.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Sorry I have been absent for ages. I'm back now.

Cleo - I'm really keepin my fingers crossed for you    . I just hope that the bleed is because you only have one embie to concentrate on (if that makes sense) 

Cath - yay - you've found your passport. Enjoy your trip! I'm glad that you came away from Giddon with answers. After he told me that donor eggs would be a good option DH and discussed it lots and decided that we would make an informed decision after I had investigated everything both here and abroad. If you are cmv negative like me you face a 2 yr wait for eggs in the UK, but at Institue Marques in Barcelona I'm told the wait is just 3-4 weeks (brown eyes and brown hair) because they don't test for cmv, the success rates are 50-60% (because they have eggs from younger women, who are paid to donate) and the cost was the same as over here. It all made much more sense to go for donor eggs after we had counselling, and we came away feeling very positive about the whole thing. PM me if you want more info. I'm told Repromed in the Czech Republic are having amazing successes at the moment with British ladies.

Shelley - I'm glad that you are soon to get Greg's results - yay! I saw that you are organising coffoee on Thursday - can i come too please?

Rivka - thanks for asking after me. I've been quiet on here over the last 2 weeks - but I finally sumbited my thesis yesterday - yay! I would love to have a chat over coffee to discuss the viva - when are you free?

Hello to everyone else.

Loui


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

having a quiet weekend with DH so not much news to report, although finally got my amended prescription through from the ISIS yesterday which is being delivered next Saturday morning and it is a bit of a relief to have sorted that one out - only one more week on the pill for me and then it will only be a few days before I can get started on the stimms hopefully (baseline scan is on 10/4).

Shelley - Hooray    - so glad to hear your results are all in and you are now being referred to the ISIS - hopefully the appointment will come through soon. Can't make it next Thursday sorry as have to work but hopefully next time. 

Lisa - really pleased they let you have Tricksy's appointment - have you booked your holiday up now?  Exciting.

Debs - Glad that French and Saunders was good - sounds like you're having a nice weekend.

Cleo -   sorry to hear your news this morning - hoping that it is still implantation bleeding you are having   - if what I have read is correct it is unlikely it would be AF coming if you are on Gestone but hopefully upping the dose will do the trick and don't apologise again for worrying about it - I am sure we all would do the same.

Cath - Glad your passport has turned up and hope your hangover goes quick.  Sounds like you have lots to think about following your consultation with Gideon and hope you are OK   - at least your trip should give you a break from all this.  I've a feeling though if my next IVF cycle doesn't work I could well be thinking about donor eggs too (I haven't been advised this but in my mind after getting my AMH result the other tests seem to have ruled out everything else and can't help thinking ahead about what I might do if this cycle doesn't work). I've come to the conclusion though that at the end of the day if donor eggs would mean I could get pregnant with dh's child then I think I would still have such a strong bond with the baby it probably couldn't feel too different than conceiving with my own eggs, for me anyway, although equally I think that Gideon was right to say that it may be better to give it a go with the flare protocol first if you would regret it otherwise later down the line - its just a shame about the cost implications and emotional stress you have to go through on the way - this doesn't make it easy to decide what to do.  I agree with Cleo though and think it would still be worth getting a 2nd opinion on this as it may help you decide what to do even if they say the same as Gideon at least you won't be wondering.  Well done too for speaking to the receptionist about the speed of the bills - hopefully they will listen to your feedback and take some action on it.

Tricksy - how was Westlife?

Sam2007 - can't believe that Amy is 7 weeks old already - I hope that her squint does sort itself out but I guess it is natural to worry.

Loui - glad to see you are back and a big   for getting your thesis finished, it must be such a nice feeling to have handed it in. Will you definitely be having a viva or is it just a possibility?

Rivka - how are you?

SamOTM - are you feeling better now?

Hello to everyone I have missed and am glad to hear Em made it safely to her hols although she probably won't read this for a while,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ya all,
    just to say anyone is welcome on thursday it would be lovely to catch up with some of u again. 

cleo,im   for u so much try stay    it must be hard all the waiting again ,and im sure its plantation bleed ,me and greg are thinking of u.lots and lots    

hi to everyone else.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo;
Fingers crossed for you hun, I'm praying hard that this is going to work for you hun.

Shelley:
How exciting that you might be starting treatment so quickly. I don't know how you have waited so long.

Cathie:
Sorry the follow up wasn't more positive but at least you know what your options are. The offer still stands reguarding donor eggs. Pm me if you want.

Lisa:
I so hope clomid works again for you and now you will have the back up to maintain the preg.

Julia:
Good luck on tues I just know there will be a healthy bubs in there.

Tricksy:
Are you getting any side effects yet?

Sam2007:
Glad Amy is doing well. Try not to worry to much about the things they picked up on. They thought Faith had a clicky hip and hearing probs but all turned out to be normal. Did she sugguest anything that would help the neck?

We are moving house on the 14th april so I'm packing like mad at the mo.

Take care all

Liz xx x x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning,

i forgot about the clocks moving so haven't been out of bed long  

Woke up this morning to brown blood (not too much) sorry just what you want to hear about!! Still trying to be positive but finding it hard. me and DH are bickering, one minute i'm depressed and can't see the good in anything and the next i'm bouncing off the walls!! Not very nice to live with. 

Also not sure when to do my gestone abs now as they have upped my dose. Do i do one at 12 like yesterday and then my normal one at 7 or can i wait il 7 and do them both together?? Will there be enough in my body if i wait??

Have to get another prescription form ISIS too for gestone as i need 3 vials to take me to test day. ISIS charge £100   for 10 (you can only get them in 10's) but there are other places who do it for £50. Trouble is i need the prescription asap or i will run out. Never bliming easy is it!!!

Sorry for no personals.

Love to you cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all, I remembered about the clocks changing but still have only just got out of bed  

Cleo - trying to be positive brown blood is better than red blood as brown is only old blood, as for the gestone I can't help sorry.  I'm not even gonna guess in fact as i'm a total newb to all this drugs malarky

Liz - good luck with the move honey

shelley - would love to see you thursday, but am working  

rachel - not long now!!  glad you managed to get your prescription sorted out

Loui - great that you've finshed your thesis, bet it feels brilliant to finally have it done

cath - have a fab break  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Cleo

Sorry to gatecrash! Just wanted to send you some positive vibes across  

When I was in my last 2ww I had brown spotting on days 8 and 11. Like you I was all over the place. One minutevery positive next totally sure it hadn't worked. Well, it did work and I now have the girls. 

I do hope all works out well for you and you get the result that you dream of   

Take care 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a quicky to say Cleo if you can get a private prescription from the ISIS in the next couple of days I am sure some of the pharmacy companies and places like Sainsburys can do next day delivery so you should still have time to shop around for cheaper Gestone.  Don't know if you should take both jabs together though or space them out - hope someone else can advise with that - thinking of you and hope the bleeding stops soon  
Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I can't get through on your mobile hun, give me a /textring asap xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Helllllllloooooooooooo From me in Tenerife   it is b e a utiful here     - just posting from my Dads so a real quickie

Tricksy thanks for yor texts hunny   hope your doing ok  

Cleo -  just want to send you some        

Julia - thinking of you and hope all goes well on tuesday  

Anyone heard from Jojo??

 to eveyone else - sorry its short but the wine and cheese and the great outdoors are calling me  

Love you loads and miss being on here - by the way - STOP TALKING SO MUCH - i cant keep up  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Em, great to hear from you hun, so glad that your having a good time   enjoy the rest of your holiday  

Cleo - thanks for ringing hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

April 2008 - Shelley NHS referral goes through









1st April - Julia - 1st Scan   

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment








Cleo Test Date    

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Lisa - Appt with Gideon to discuss next treatment step








Tricksy - Baseline scan









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday








Rachel - baseline scan

11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just bought the list forward as I was forgetting what was happening when!

Em - sounds like you're having a fab time, am so jealous


speaking of jealousy, do any of you have any tips for dealing with feeling jealous when friends constantly talk about their babies??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - Thank you so much for our chat and everything else. You've really cheered me up and you've helped  me to find the hope i had lost   PMA!! Nothing more i can do til friday. You really are a fab friend   

Piepig - try ignoring them, or i just pretend i haven't heard and change the subject    Only joking hun. I usually end up talking about my dog   Or just nod and smile and hope the conversation moves on. I'm lucky that my friends are usually talking abou the not so nice aspects.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for that cleo, I found myself doing the nodding/smiling thing yesterday for about 3 hours! The thing is although I'm really happy for my friend she now talks like she's an expert on pregnancy/babies/labour etc and I just want to scream at her sometimes......"change the bloody subject"....She knows all about our IF problems so i don't know if its just that she doesn't realise what she's doing or that she doesn't care, I like to think its the former.  I don't want to feel this jealous and bitter all the time its crap   and I don't want to fall out with my friends over this.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah hun, it really is hard i know. Can you have a word with her?? I never go to things where its all about babies. I know its selfish but i just wouldn't see my 2 best friends (who also know each other) together as i know i would find it very uncomfortable. Sad i know   There is just no geting away from babies!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I don't really want to have a word with her about it cos then I feel like I'm pushing all our problems onto her and then being selfish myself, cos afterall she has a new baby so its all very exciting for her etc and its only natural for her to want to talk about it.  I just keep hoping that she'll realise how it makes me feel and limit the talk when I'm there.  Thinking positively though - soon I'll be preggers myself (  ) and then i probably won't mind as much


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi triksy and piepig would u mind changing the date list as i dont actually start treatment april we were just waiting for our referral to go through,thank u.hope ur all ok who else is up for thrusday?love shelley.xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Hope you have all had a great weekend.

Emma, great to hear from you. I am so glad you are having a lovely holiday - you deserve it. Mmmmm, cheese and wine, wish I was there with you! 

PiePig, it is so hard isn't it? I had that when all the friends I met through having James were onto their second or third pregnancies. Gordon always knew when one of my friends became pregnant, I did not need to tell him, as I always came home in a foul mood! I tried to be pleased for them, but all the time was wishing it was me. Keep positive, it will be your time soon. 

Shelley, what time are you meeting on Thursday? I am meant to be working but coffee and chat sounds much better!

Cleo, I hope you are feeling a bit more positive about everything. Not long now until test day. Keep eating chocolate to keep your strength up  

Tricksy, how was your night out? I hope you had a fab time with your friend. We drove past where Cropi lives yesterday, and I told James, who wanted us to stop the car immediately and go for a ride! Could I still bring him along one day, perhaps in the summer, to see her? 

Cath, fab news that you have found your passport. I hope you have a lovely break with your DH.

Louie, not long now until your trip to Barcelona   I hope it all goes well for you.

Lisa, how are you? Are you looking forward to getting back into the swing of treatment again? I hope Clomid works first time for you, and they can sort you out with drugs to sustain the pregnancy. 

Hi to everyone else. We had a nice weekend. We went to Ikea yesterday, but I think I am getting too old for Ikea stuff, it all looked like cheap crap this time. We then went to a store called ILVA, has anyone been? They had some lovely furniture so we will probably go back there again. We also had a quick look around the Next Clearance at Lakeside, which I thought was much better than the one at Braintree - I am trying to convince Gordon that we need to spend a day shopping soon! 

Only 42 hours until my scan, which I am very nervous about. I am going to Clarice House tomorrow for the day to take my mind off it.  

Hope everyone is okay. See you soon.
Love Julia xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

edited the list for you shelley.

Can't wait to hear all about your scan julia! have a lovely day tomorrow in preparation


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u debs, 
julia we have not said a time yet but most prob be lunch time so we can have a bite to eat aswell,im sure tomorrow will be fine to finally hear a heart beat can u post ur scan on here,well u take care. 

tricksy,hi sweetie i have just sponsured u but i cant do caths she has not got one like urs so i will do hers when i see her next.im gutted as castle park is now closed to do the run.well hope ur ok.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry for lack of personals this weekend, its been busyish but good  

Cleo - no worries hun, you know where I am, any time   See you tomorrow xxx 

Little Mo - not long now eh? I hope that you get some good pictures, try not to worry you will be fine    Looking forward to see ing your pics xxx Course you can bring James down, anytime. Its just nicer when its warmer  

Debs - Its so hard when friends go on about their pregnancy/babies. I normally try and change the subject if I can, and keep changing it   I don't mind talking for  little while but after a while I start to get either sick with jealousy/upset/grumpy   for you friend though especially as she knows what your going through 

Shelley - thats fantastic news hun, I really wish that I could come on Thursday but I've got to work    thank you so much for sponsoring me    

We've had a good weekend. I wasn't very well on Thursday night (squity bitty  ) so I had Friday off of work, it was still a busy day but easier than it would of been had I been at work. I dropped our dog off at the hairdressers and managed to have a ride, I got drenched but it was still nice. Then we went to see Westlife on Friday night and they were fantastic. I prefer Wembley to the O2 (where I saw them a couple of weeks ago) its so much better, we were right near the front too so had a good old boogie and sing along   I went riding again yesterday and we went on the gallops (3 of us) for a 'gentle canter' yeh right   totally flat out, with me at  the back and getting totally covered in mud, and I mean totally covered   absolutley everything had to be washed, all my clothes, tack, me and Crop   We went to dinner at our friends last night, that was nice. We didn't get home til 1 (or 2 bst) so we had a little lay in bed and then went to Asda for breakfast, it was really nice, and dead cheap.  Oh thats enough of my waffling, gotta go and get some bits done before lights out time  

Catch up with you all soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm going to the O2 to see the dancing on ice tour.  Never been there before so a bit disappointed to hear you prefer Wembley (we had the choice).  Don't even know where it is - is it a pig to get to?

Liz - The doctor just said to prop her head up so she can't look one way all the time - which is actually very difficult to do.  Good luck with the move.  Are you sad or excited?

Emma - very jealous of you, no holiday for me last year so it seems like ages since I saw the sun (properly).

Debs - I always just used to grin and bear it.  I think if I had had a dog or cat then I would have talked about them instead.  My problem was probably that I never showed my emotions enough and I think that probably my friends never quite realised how hard it was for me to listen to their chatter.

Julia - Good luck with the scan.

Cleo -           

Cath - Enjoy your break.

PreggySam - How are you feeling now?

Rivka, Loui, Shelley, Lisa, Rachel (hi) and Jo (hope we hear some good news soon).  Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Just received the letter I was dreading from the ISIS re storage fees for my remaining embryos.  Was dreading it coming because dh wants to have them destroyed because we have agree no more treatment.  But I just don't feel ready for this and in any case I don't like the idea of just letting them die.  Having had so many die inside of me was hard enough! Don't feel we have any option though as we are too old for donation (I think) and we don't have the money for a FET.  I just wish the letter hadn't come yet. 

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia -   hun a scan on tuesday!!! Its all going to be perfect hun. Only 2 more sleeps   You'll have a lovely day at clarivce house too. I haven't ben for about 4 weeks but i have a good excuse   Are you having a treatment and lunch?? You won't be able to use the sauna etc will you?? But the pool is lovely.

Shelley/ loui and anyone else!!! - i quite fancy going to a nice village pub on thursday for lunch. What do you think?? just don't like town that much.

Sam 2007 - sorry about your letter from ISIS hun. What a difficult decision to make. I know i would feel exactly the same. But the money you would have spent on freezing them (and then using them as i presume you would if you were freezing them) well that money can be spent on amy.   It is a shame they couldn't be donated though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I only prefer Wembley for the acustics and I feel that everytime I've been to the O2 I'm miles away from the stage. The o2 is a lot better for parking, getting to and food. Its a piece of cake to get to. M25, over the Dartford Bridge, take the 2nd exit A2 towards London and just follow that road, you can't miss it, its really clearly signposted and so much easier than Wembley. On friday night we had a cowbag of a journey back, the M11 was closed and we had to go to Gants hull and go down the A12 all the way back. You'll have  great time. Forgot to say, sorry, try not to worry about Amy, I'm sure that she will be totally fine, she's just not ready to look around yet, she's only a buby     Can't you ignore the Isis letter for a few weeks and try and get your head round it


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi cleo a nice counrty pub sounds good to me ,as town will be a night mare with the kids off anyway dedhams always nice but i dont mind.how ru feeling today?i have been thinking of u and    lots.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had a friend over fo luch so that has passed the time. There is still very slight brown/pink when i wipe but nothing like last time so hopefully the gestone has done the trick. So tempted to test early but won't!!

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine, we even sat in the garden for a while.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't the weather great? I have walked the dog, mowed the lawn, done some weeding and put the washing outside on the line because it is such a lovely day!

Cleo - that is great news that everything has calmed down.

Shelley - Dedham sounds lovely - count me in!

It's exactly one week to the day that we go for our donor eggs consultation in Barcelona. I have just checked the weather and it's going to be 20 degrees this week - hopefully it will be the same next Monday too, because we could really do with a lovely break away. I finally let my best friend Dani know that I cannot contemplate using her eggs until she has finished making her own family for fear of affecting her own fertility. Sadly, I was too cowardly to say this face to face because I am still emotional about everything and so emailed her with all my thoughts. I haven't had a reply yet, and I am really worried that I may have annoyed or affended her .

Hope you are all having a lovely day,

loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

How are we all?  Had a busy weekend again,  I;ve booked my holiday up!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!    but felt like i was getting the flu yesterday - I literally ached all over   and i had a big gum boil come up.........ummmmmmmm attractive!!!  

Little Mo - thinking of you for tomorrow hun    I bet you can't wait now - Looking forward to hearing your news, Hope you enjoyed your day at Clarice House today - did you have anything nice done - remember you've got to watch wot you have done now hun.  

Cleo - Glad all ok today hun.....been thinking of you lots - Will you wait till Friday or test early?

Loui - Sounds like you've been a busy bee today    I'm sure your friend will be ok about things maybe she doesnt read her emails regularly.  How long will you be staying in Barcelona for?  Bet you can't wait.

Piepig - Don't get me started on friends/family with babies   Unfortunately i'm a bit like Sam i hide all my feelings so friends/family havent really got a clue how bad i feel sometimes.  Unfortunately or fortunately i have lost one friend (who i thought was a good friend) over IF.  i think the main thing i feel is that everyone else's life moves forward with their own little families and i'm still stuck still...........God i could go on and on about this for hours but i'll spare you   

Sam - Sorry the letter has arrived that your dreading - What a difficult decision to make 

Liz - good luck with the move

Tricksy - Glad Westlife were good,  Hows the d/regging- feeling ok?

Emma - Glad your having a great holiday hun

Rachel - Hows things?  Is everything going ok with your pill?  When is your appointment?

Hi to everyone else
love Lisaxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm going to whisper this in case i jinx myself I think I've been matched!!

Julia - hope you had a fab day honey, can't wait to hear all about the scan tomorrow

Cleo- glad the spotting is easing up

Lisa - I think I'm getting pretty good at hidiny my feelings too, or my friend is oblivious 

Sam - tough decision with the letter, I hope you and DH can make a choice together that you are both happy with.

Loui - I really admire you for the decision you've made for your friend, i'm sure she'll understand your reasons and at the end of the day be happy that you were honest with her. I've heard some really good things about a clinic in barcelona with their success rates with donor IVF as someone else I know on here is going there.

Love to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

isn't it nice coming home from work when it is day light?  Only time for a few personals tonight though sorry:

Debs - tell us more (you can whisper again   !

Julia good luck for your scan tomorrow     will be thinking of you- how was Clarice House?  Also we got a sofa bed from ILVA last year - they have some really nice stuff in there.

Sam2007 - gosh I don't envy you in your situation and don't know what I would do - think I agree with Tricksy and would have a good think about it if you have no deadline - do you think you would go for an FET if you have the money?  If so and you think you would regret it otherwise maybe it would be worth freezing them for another year if you can persuade your DH just to give you a bit more time to think about things and see what happens with your finances - I guess it is possible your body may also respond better now to a FET now that you have been pregnant but I am sure that doesn't make your decision easier.

Tricksy - glad you had a good weekend.

Cleo - well done for holding out and not testing early.

Loui - hope your friend takes your email in the manner it was intended and is OK - I will also   for nice weather for you next week in Barcelona - you deserve a good break and hoping that the consultation goes well too.

Lisa - you didn't say where you were booking your holiday too?  (I know you must have told me before but have a memory like a sieve at the moment) - are you excited now? My next appointment is 10/4 for my baseline scan - stop the pill on Saturday at last.

Anyway better go - DH just home so am going to make our tea,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

I read somewhere that DUDE is a trendy "in" word, so here goes ....

PiePig, come on dude, tell us more!!! That is great news!!! 

Rachel, thanks for the comment re Ilva furniture, I think we have decided to get ours from their so it is good to get a recommendation, thanks dude.

Cleo, glad you are okay dude and the bleeding is lessening. I am thinking of you, and hope the week goes quickly for you. Only 3 and a half days until test day. Have you bought your tests yet? Sounds like you are enjoying your time off and relaxing which is great. Take it easy. 

Sam, sorry to hear about that letter. What a tough choice to make. You must be sure that it is the right decision for all of you. Good luck dude.

Lisa, sorry to hear about the aches and bum boil (or was it gum boil  ?) So dude, where is the holiday going to be? When are you going? Hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Louie, I am sure you won't have offended your friend dude, she will probably appreciate your honesty. 

I had a lovely time today with some friends at Clarice House. We got there to be told, very rudely, that there was not a chance in hell of booking any further treatments as they were 2 staff down. We ended up just having the facial and pedicure that is included in the price, although we all wanted to have further stuff done. We are all going to write and complain about the reception manager woman who was a complete ***** and was very rude to us. Apart from that we had a lovely day. Perhaps we could all arrange a day or evening there, as it is lovely and relaxing (apart from the rude cow-dude on reception!!)

I will write and let you all know about the scan tomorrow, please send me positive vibes at 3pm. Thanks dudes!

Emma, hope you are having a fab holiday dude. 

Tricksy, glad you had a fab night out dude with your friend. Who are you going to see next? 

Hi to everyone else.

Tom, one of our cats has been missing for a couple of days, and this morning Gordon said that he could see him. I immediately thought the worst but he said he was alive, and was in the dining room window of our opposite neighbour's house! They have gone away for a fortnight, but thankfully their next door neighbour had a key. Naughty boy! He must have got in their cat flap and been unable to get out. I heard their alarm going off the other night too - it must have been Tom breaking in!

Anyway, hope you are all okay. Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,u know its not good to teach the cat to do things like that especialy when u know there away,and u know the cat police can trace it all back to its owner,   ,here are lots of                                      i know u wont need it but hay. ru up for thrusday? 

cleo,pls dont test early just hang on in there,what do u think bout dedham what time?   

hi to everyone else.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ha ha Shelley, dude. We told him to case the joint but he came back empty pawed! I don't think I will be able to make Thursday unfortunately, James has swimming in the afternoon and we have to leave at 1. I hope you all have a fab time though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo - He's a cat burgalar    

back in a bit


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy, that is FUNNY!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

getting a few cramps tonight but nothing really. Def won't be testing early as i don't have any tests in the house and they won't be coming til thurs night with my shopping. I'm just praying for .

Julia - sending you loads of     i know you're nervous but it must be very exciting too!!  . So what's with the dude then??  Trying to be a cool mum? Glad Clarice house was good but what a pain abou the rude woman.

Tricksy - 


Tricksy said:


> Little Mo - He's a cat burgalar


Very funny    . Thanks again hun 

Shelley - dedham sounds great hun. Would you mind picking me up as its on the ay and dh stressing out about me going out.  I'm going mad staying in all the time and really looking forward to it. I have to do my gestone injection, i usually do it at 12.45pm but i have been moving it by 15 mins each day so hoping i can do it about 12 by thursday. Is that ok??

Piepig - fab news hun!!! So what happens now??

Louie - wow not long now then. Hope the weather stays fine so you can have a lovely break too. I'm sure your friend will understand hun.

rachel - not long for you either hun. Its wird dr on the pill as you don't feel like you're doing anything do you??   

Lisa - a holiday, how lovely!! Where you off to?? Sorry about your gum boil hun, hope it clears up soon.

Em - you're holiday sounds so nice hun, cheese and wine...yum yum.
Love to everyone i've missed.
cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok, i'll tell you more, but i'm gonna whisper again so this is gonna bugger up your eyes!!

they phoned to say I'd been provisionally matched and that possible dates were....start DR next CD21 for 3 weeks, stim for 2 if all goes to plan then EC and 2/3 day ET........can't believe it might actually happen so I'm scared that if I get too excited it'll all fall through.

Julia - you have a very cheeky cat.....I hope you've told him/her to come back with something good next time!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to hear all the good news!!

cleo - you testing friday?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - all sounds good hun,   it goes ahead. yep i test on friday.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Piepig - That's really good news, it seems like you have been waiting patiently for so long so now you must be so excited.

Cleo - Just wanted to send you some positive vibes.  Roll on Friday.

Looking forward to your update tomorrow Julia.

Am putting the ISIS letter to one side for the time being (I am sure if I don't respond quick enough then they will write to me).  Rachel, at the moment I wouldn't contemplate doing a FET (even if we had the money) because I did end up getting pregnant naturally whereas IVF didn't work for me in the past.  But there is nothing to say that it could happen again.  Now we might be fine with just Amy but then again who knows how we will feel in a couple of years time.  I think that dh thinks that because we managed to do it naturally then all is "fixed" now but I don't think it works like that at all.  Also I am a bit sentimental about the embryos because I do view them as potential babies.

Loui - I can't believe that you would have offended your friend.  After all you are thinking of her too.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

can someone sort my bubbles out they end on 8...... i'd like them to end on a seven


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

is that ok cleo...can blow a bit more if you like


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - thanks hun  

Well i had full on red blood last night b4 i went o bed and have af pains during the night on and off. more red blood and old stuff this morning.   Not looking good then. I haven't called ISIS, what's the point? hey'll say carry on and test on friday. Ijust wish af would hurry up and put me out of my misery. Sorry for the big me post!! But this really is crap   I didn't cry though, as i expected it to come. just hate the waiting around til friday.

Julia -         for 3pm!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Cleo - I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. There is nothing I can say that will ease your pain - I would do anything to help you if I could, but sadly there isn't anything that any of us can do that will help change things. You are in my thoughts   

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I was so sad to read your post. It is so unfair that you have to go through all of this. You will be a fantastic mother, one day, but it is just a shame that you have to go through so much to get there, and wait so long. I am praying that the bleeding does not mean anything. Some people bleed throughout their pregnancies, so we should all remain hopeful that it has worked for you.

Thanks everyone for your texts. The scan today was fine, one baby with a heartbeat which was a huge relief. We took James with us so he will get an idea of what is going on, although he said he only wants a brother, not a sister. We also found out what infant school he will be going to today, and he got into the local school which is great as it at the end of the road, so all in all a good day today. 

Thanks for all your support, you are all so special and I really feel blessed having you all as friends.

Have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bon soir from Paris.

CLeo- so sorry to hear you've had some more bleeding. But as JUlia says, some people bleed all the way through.  that's the case for you.

Julia - really pleased to hear your news about the baby, you must be so pleased to see that everything is going well.

Debs -  great news about the possible matching. 

I've just nipped on to our friends laptop so can't stay on for long. We've not done a huge amount since we got here but it's been nice to not have to do much. The trade fair was good today though we're both knackered from all the walking. Off to tuck into a tarte au fraises...... hope you're all well.

Cathie x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo   I really hope you are just one of those people that do bleed during pregnancy and the blood you are seeing does not mean it is all over.

Julia - great news on the scan...was there something attached to the text you sent to me today cos when i tried to open it my phone told me it had to delete something to be able to access it??  fantastic about james's school as well.

cath - great to hear from you, sounds like you're having a great time, thanks for the whisper


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Laura - great news! Keeping my  fingers crossed and 'ing that it all works out.

Little Mo - fantastic news about your scan and Jame's school.

Loui


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

only time for a few personals again tonight I'm afraid:

Cleo -     for the rest of the TWW.  I am   that all will be OK for you and you get through the next few days and am thinking of you.

Debs - brilliant news from you - do you know when they will confirm everything for you?

Julia 'Dude' - great news about your scan too and I think it was lovely that James went along as well - has the scan helped to reassure you about everything now?  I loved the story about your cat too!

Sam2007 - I hope I didn't offend you in any way by what I said in my last message to you - I was just trying to imagine what I would be thinking in your situation as I always think it is best to keep options open if possible to avoid any regrets later down the line - I completely do see why you wouldn't want to go for an FET at this point in time and really hope that you do get PG again naturally in the future if and when you decide to try again.

Cath - glad you're having a good break in Paris

Hello to everyone else - will try to catch up properly later in the week,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - what a lovely day   I'm so pleased the scan went well, i was sending you loads of      at 3pm   So are your dates correct then? have they given you an edd? pleased for james as well that he can go to a local school. I think its awful when parents have to take their child to school out of catchment. It eill mean his friends will live near by.

Cath - bonjour!!! Glad you're having fun hun.

Thanks for all your support but me and dh are not expecting good news on friday The bleeding goes from bright red to brown and its torture having to wait as all i want to do is have a large glass of red   I did my injection today in my bum which is a nightmare. I pushed it in and then stupidly pulled it back because i was pushing too quickly, anyway i pulled the bloody thing out completely so i had to put it in again....... ouch!!!!! 

Love to all

Ricky and bianca are back in eastenders....     i'm easily pleased!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Cleo - I'm so very sorry that you are having to go through this agony    its so horrible just to wait till Friday and keep doing injections,  i hope that you get good news on Friday hunny as all the others have said people do have bleeds.  I don't know what to say to make things any better for you as its just so shi%%y   

Julia - I'm so glad all went well today for your scan and it was lovely that you all went to the scan,  Did you have a big cry today? I kept thinking of you its so nerve wracking waiting for that scan so happy for you   great news about James going to the local school too its so much nicer for them to have friends close to them isn't it.  I loved your story about Tom the Cat Burglar can't you train him to pick up some swag next time  

Deb - Great news (whisper, whisper) when will you know more?

Cath - Bonjour  


Keep forgetting to say........I'm off to Menorca on the 1st June (Tricksy can you add to the list please)
Isn't the TV ****e tonight!!!!!!!!

Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Guys - sorry for lack of personals lately, I've had a severe lack of time!! Just had my nails done and i'm trying to have a quick bite to eat, I know its a bit late but I'm hungry   

Julia - thanks for the text hun   I am so so happy for you and Gordon. Congratulations, are you now going to start enjoying being pregnant?

Cleo - There is nothing I can say hun that can help you at all. I'm so sorry that your having to go through this, I just hope and pray that it will all be ok. I don't think I'm wrong in saying that Liz had a proper bleed before she found out she was pregnant with Faith so don't give up hope hun   

Lisa - Woohoo you getting your hols booked, I'm dead jealous. Really looking forward to seeing you on Monday   

Debs - What fantastic news, you havn't had to wait very long at all have you?? got everything crossed for you xxx do you get any details on the person you are donating too?

Rachel - hope your ok too  

Loui - not long til Barcelona now is it? how are you feeling about it?

Sam - Sorry your in such a tough position at the mo. I think that I'd be inclined to ignore the letter for a little while and wait for Isis to write to you again. Then maybe contact them and say that you don't want your eggs destroyed but your not really in a financial position to do much, could they help? might be worth a go??

Cath - Glad your having a good time

Shelley - woohoo for you too, I'd give Isis a few days and start ringing them. Get in before the new financial year lot get referred!! 

ok gotta dash, trying to eat soup with the laptop on your lap is not ideal   

Speak soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I'm so sorry you are going through all this.

Rachel - No offence taken at all.  I'm always glad for everyone's input and I agree with all you say (not sure my dh does through).

Julia - Congrats on great scan news.  So how far along are you?

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam2007 said:


> Piepig - That's really good news, it seems like you have been waiting patiently for so long so now you must be so excited.


Thanks Sam, I'm sure some of the others might disagree about the waiting patiently though 

Thanks to everyone else for asking as well, we definately won't hear anymore now until after I phone in CD1, then I guess they have to contact the recipient and confirm all things are ok with them.



Tricksy said:


> Debs - What fantastic news, you havn't had to wait very long at all have you?? got everything crossed for you xxx do you get any details on the person you are donating too?


Tricksy - yeah i suppose it has been quick, just over 1 month since the tests were done and about 2 weeks since I last spoke to them about being matched, didn't feel quick while I was waiting though not knowing how long it would take . I don't get to find out anything about the recipient at all.

Julia - come on when is your EDD??

Love to all and sticky orange babydust to cleo 

xxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
I'm so sorry that you are having a awful 2ww. Am praying that you get a bfp on Friday. I bleed early on both of my IVF and on the one that worked had spotting in 2ww.

Julia:
I'm so pleased to read that the scan went well. Are you secretly hoping it's a girl?

Sam2007:
I can imagine it is hard to encourage Amy to move her head she is still little. They do do things at different times Faith did not really roll over till 8months and the book says 4 months. But then she sat up early. With the embryos I would see if they can be used for medical research then you would feel the were helping improve treatment for other people.

Piepig:
Good news on the match up. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls

Well i can't believe i lost the thread!!!! Thought you lot were being way too quiet so came looking for you!  

Julia~ Fab news on the scan hunny   Do we have an EDD yet??

Cleo~ I'm so sorry that the 2ww is not straight forward for you   Will be keeping everything crossed for you on friday   

Hope everyone else is o.k

Excuse the short post but it will take me a little while to catch up properly!

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just herd the worst news ever ,one of the girls i work with (adelle) her baby is due today ,but one of the other girls texted me to say phone me asap ,so i did and she told me that adelle has lost the baby and has still got to give birth to today ,im soooooooo shocked and very upset       just cant imagine what they are going through or how they must be feeling      its all so unfair ,why cant having a baby be easy ,i just cant belive it i went to lunch with her the other week and she come in and had ger hair done the other day ,why cant the doctors try and get it out another way rather than her having to give birth to it that must be soooo hard ,what am i going to say to her        why cant it just be simple       .i will spk to u all later.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*wilsons*  Sorry to hear about your friend, what an awfully heartbreaking situation...I can't even begin to imagine what they must be going through. Is it public knowledge ? Perhaps, rather than saying anything, could you not send a card just saying you're thinking of them ? It's so sad 

*Tricksy*....how's it going ? Hope you're feeling ok ?  

*Little Mo*....especially for you.... 

Hello  to everyone else

Lots of luck to you all  
Natasha


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, that is awful! How terrible for the poor girl and her family. It is going to be so hard for you all to come to terms with, but just let her know you are there for her. God, that really is terrible. Do you know the cause for the baby's death? 

My due date is 13 October, so I am 12 weeks and 2 days today. I will try and add a ticker, but you all know how crap I am at doing stuff like that! To be honest Liz, I don't mind what sex it is (but a girl would be nice  )

Minxy, thanks dude! 

Tricksy, have you been to see Brenda yet? I hope you get on/got on okay with her. 

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice day.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Cleo, I meant to ask how you are doing today? I hope you are okay.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hi hun how ru doing today?can u pm me ur address and post code .gonna use the sat nav as i have not got a clue how to get to urs tomorrow,but it will be fun finding it     

thanks little mo and minxy,i am in shock just cant belive this has happend ,i dont no the cause yet my friend said we they wont till she has had the baby omg this is just so awfull ,i think what im going through is tough but i could not imagine having to go through that .


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - That is just awful    Your poor friend i cannot even imagine how terrible her and her Dh must feel,  I have heard that from my sister that she nows a couple of people that have had to give birth to their babies when they've died........its just horrendous   It really does make you think that how ever bad we feel about things there is always someone worse off.  I really don't have any suggestions to what your going to say to her but i think what others are saying about a nice card to tell her your thinking of her would be really nice

Cleo - How you doing today hun? 

Little Mo - The 13th October.......yeah got a feeling James is not gonna be too happy..........its a little girl i reckon  

Tricksy - got my list of questions written out for Monday   Is it your 1st baseline on Monday?  

Rachel - Hows you?  not long now till your scan - Did you get your drugs on Saturday or are they coming this week?

Love to you all
Lisa xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm no doing too bad today. Went and bought 2 tests today so will test one day early in the morning. I know its naughty but hey ho. As i said we're not holding out much hope, feel a bit numb really. Just having brown blood at the moment.  

Just took the dog to the vet and was told she is about 5kg over weight    So we have have bought her some special light dog food that is all one colour (apparently its was wrong to feed her coloured dog food with green bits in  ) feeling like bad dog owners now!! Oh and the dog food was £46.99   for 15kg 

Hello to everyone, sorry for lack of personals.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Hi hun, don't blame you for testing tomorrow morning, I've got everything crossed for you     £46.99 for the dog food   blinking heck

Lisa - Yep its my first baseline scan on Monday, after the period I've got at the moment I would imagine my lining will be about 1mm   Glad you've got your questions ready for Gideon 

Shelley - I can't believe that your poor friend is having to go through that. As Lisa says, there is always someone in a worse position than us. Did you enjoy your Reflexology today??

Julia - I hear that you had reflexology too today, we could of had a FF friends meet round there  Thanks for recommending Brenda, it was wonderful and I was there for almost 2 hours  She is really lovely and I have to confess that I don't really remember very much about the actual reflexology as I totally crashed <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F63%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







  I've got a treatment a week until my fet and then I am seeing her on the morning of fet for a chill session.

Minxy - I'm doing ok, no side effects yet and I'm feeling fine. How about you

SamM - Good to see you back, I can't believe your 9 1/2 weeks already  where did that time go!!! How are you feeling now? better I hope

Liz - not long til your move now, 14th April I think your moving, my birthday  Are you having a little party for Faiths 1st Birthday??

Ok guys, I know I havnt' got you all but i've got to nip off and do a couple of bits, I'll catch up again soon properly.

Take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -  so sorry to hear about your friend. It happened to a friends wife and it was devestating. I think just letting her know you're there for her if she needs you is a good idea.

Cleo -  for a bfp for you tomorrow. I wouldn't worry about the dog too much. The light food is fab, we usually have honey on it as she's more solid since she was speyed and she loses weight on it fairly quickly. Vets always go on about different types of food and we've been told about 4 different things on it.

Julia - Must be lovely having the due date set and having seen the baby growing properly. Shout if you want a hand with the ticker. One of us could probably do it and send you the code to add to your profile.

Liz - thanks so much for thinking of us. I'll pm you soon as we're still in the coming to terms with things stage. How are you and Faith? Is everything still going ahead ok with the move.

Preggy Sam - I was just wondering where you'd got to earlier and was going ot pm you as soon as I could get the pooter off dh. Hope the morning sickness has eased off a bit.

How are the wedding plans going?

Em - really pleased you're enjoying your holiday.

Hello to everyone else. I can't keep up with you all.

We had a lovely time in Paris and arrived back this afternoon to two dogs who were very pleased to see us. The dog sitters own dog had some puppies this morning so we got to see the most adorable spaniel pups at only a few hours old. And on returning home we had an extra bonus as our milkman who does odd jobs had finished our fencing so we can now let the dogs out in the garden without worrying how long it will be before they head next door. Sadly the holiday is over now and it's back to work in the morning. I'm also going to properly start training for the run from tomorrow. If anyone wants to sponsor me (don't worry if you've already sponsored Tricksy - she's far more likely to finish  - as I realise it's hard when so many people need sponsoring for things) the link is http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/cathiebattersby

FF is not responsible for the content of external websites etc (sorry Minxy - I can't remember the full thing).

Must get on and do some cleaning. My sis is coming up at the weekend to help with some bits next week which will hopefully make us less stressed, but the house isa tip since my search for the ppt (it's in the safe already).

/links


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

April 2008 - Shelley NHS referral goes through









4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment








Cleo Test Date    

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Lisa - Appt with Gideon to discuss next treatment step








Tricksy - Baseline scan









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday








Rachel - baseline scan

11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps








SamM - Baby Scan









14th April - Tricksy's birthday








Liz moving house <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F10%255F3v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









10th May - Tricksy Test Date    

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park -

Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!!









27th May - Little Mo - Scan








Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes to Minorca for holidays









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - SamM's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Cathie, I am glad you had a lovely time in Gay Paris. And to come home to a new fence is a bonus too! 

Cleo, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow morning. Please let us know the (good) news ASAP! 

Tricksy, I am so glad you had a nice time with Brenda. I am always amazed that time flies when I am with her. My next appt is at the end of the month. Could you add my next scan date to the list please? It is on Tuesday 27 May. And also baby due on 13 October. Thanks.

Hope you are all well. Anyone watching The Apprentice tonight? I hope it is a good one.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> Minxy - I'm doing ok, no side effects yet and I'm feeling fine. How about you


Doing fine thanks hun  Starting to feel bit bloated and boobs quite sore now but other than that, I'm doing good....oh, and pretty  at DP a few times but he'd say that's nothing new  Had my 1st stimms scan yesterday and all was hunky dory, next one on Friday.

Good luck with your baseline...not long now ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - so sorry to hear about your friend, i cannot find words to describe how awful it must be for her.

Cleo - goodluck with the testing tomorrow  .  so   at the cost of the dog-food, hope it works!

Tricksy - glad the DR is going to plan

Hope everyone else is well

Well I had some exciting non-tx related news today....my manger pulled me aside and said they have got funding for a promotion for one person at my grade and would I be interested, obviously the answer is yes!!  there are two of us going for the post.  Also I had been applying for posts elsewhere at the next grade up and got home today to find I have been offered an interview, the only downside is its in cardiff so would mean relocating but i'm still very excited at the prospect of either job so will have to have a chat with john tonight when  he gets home.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - fab news on the job front.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies ,well what a day its been good and very bad,had reflexology today aswell was a little emotional but i was out for the count today,tricksy shes good isnt she ?i think she is really easy to talk to.im seeing her again next wednesday.went bowling tonight with friends and there little boy,we had a really good evening mad me forget things abit.oh i phoned isis today they have not received our paper work yet,but if i phone monday they should have it all,she was saying to me that she had just finished sending out peoples appointments,the last one she done was for the 7th may,and that if our paper work comes in then we could have an appointment for the 9th may and that we could be starting treatment end of may beging of june,how cool is that,im soooooooo pleased.

loiu sorry u can not makeit tomorrow hope everything gets sorted out.  

cleo sorry hun u have got to put up with just me tomorrow,good luck for the morning not that ur need it    

julia 12 weeks thats wicked dude when can we see the scan picture?how ru feeling in ourself?well just u enjoy every minute of it.have u told james yet?  

debs soo glad u have been macted that is wicked and all so quickly,hope all ours goes through quickly,and two job offers looks like things are really coming along for u hunny   .

hi to everyone else sorry but its been a very long day and im very tied ,see u all soon and cleo if ur still up for it then i will see u tomorrow.nite nite sweet drreams everyone.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley that is really awful about your friend.  I have an online friend who was due the same month as me.  She was booked to go in and be induced when she got to 10 days overdue.  Well when that day came they didn't have a bed for her so they checked her over (everything was fine) and she happily went home planning to come back a couple of days later.  But around lunchtime the next day she realised she hadn't felt the baby move all morning so went back to the hospital where they found the baby had died.  She was induced and gave birth naturally to a stillborn son.  I also wondered why she had to go through the birth process, why couldn't they do a c-section. But this lady described giving birth naturally to her son as "the most beautiful experience of her life" but that having to hand him over afterwards was the "worst experience of her life".  I must admit I couldn't stop crying when I heard and even now I think of her regularly.  And hearing of her experience made me feel even luckier to have Amy because this baby died because the cord had become wrapped several times round his neck in the womb and Amy was born with the cord wrapped round her neck.   Like Minxy (I think) said I would send your colleague a card letting her know so she knows she are thinking of her.  

I hope that talking about this doesn't overly scare you two preggers ladies because of course this happening is very rare but I am sure you were already aware of the risks.  I was so miserable in the last few weeks because I was so worried about something going wrong.

On a brighter note it is great to hear that we have two preggers ladies with due dates so close (is that a first?).  I think that's 4 2008 babies.  I guess any BFPs from now are going to be 2009 babies, hopefully there will be many more.

Sam - When is your due date?

Had my post natal check up today.  Had a lovely (!) smear and internal examination and all seemed well.  Asked to go back on Metformin but was told not yet.  Have to wait and see what my body is going to do yet but still awaiting first period.

Natasha - Good luck with your cycle.

Cleo - Good luck with testing tomorrow.

Cath - Glad you enjoyed your weekend away.

Lisa - Whereabouts are your going in Menorca?  I love it there.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ Your reflexology sounds like heaven hun   Hope all is going well with the TX?? Any chance you could add a couple of dates to the list for me?? I have my next scan on 11th april and my due date is 31st october  

Cath~ Ahhh thanks for noticing i was gone sweetie   Paris sounds lush, and how cute do those puppies sound..... tone would never go for it though    

Wilsons~ How very sad about ur work friend   I don't even want to imagine what she must be feeling, to get through your whole pregnancy and then to have such a devestating thing happen when all should be fine is just heartbreaking  

Well although unfortunatly the sickness is still lingering, it's the headaches that are worst at the moment   Only a few more weeks though and then hopefullyi'll be able to really enjoy it all  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you this morning cleo.  hope its a BFP


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Everything crossed for your this morning Cleo - thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Its a beautiful morning    I spoke to Cleo this morning and they decided to wait until tomorrow to test for its still fingers crossed for them    

Cath - I've edited the list, I didnt realise that my just giving page was under your name too   sorry hun, I've changed it now

Debs - Woohoo its all going on at yours at the moment!!! Good luck with everything  

SamM - I've added your dates to the list hun xx

I'm at work so I'll pop back later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Thanks for letting us know about Cleo,  I just tried to sponsor you and its coming up HTTP404 not found  

Piepig - Well done hun.......things are just getting better and better  - How would you feel about moving to Cardiff?  Would it be after your treatment here?

Sam - I'm going to Cala Galdana this time,  I went to Arenal last year and it was fab so were trying another part of the island this time............can't wait!!!!!!!

Cath - Glad your home safe and sound,  Great that you had a good time.........so was it nice and romantic? 

Did everyone watch the apprentice last night?  God that ginger one wot a Biatch!!!!!
Right better get my bum in gear and get ready to go out

Ta Ta enjoy the sunshine everyone.......someone told me it was gonna snow at the weekend......mind you thinking about it that was on the 1st April .........dorrrrrrrrrrr 

Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - I can't get it to work   I'll have a little look and see whats happening   Er and it is forecast to snow on Sunday  and Monday  its going to be cold again and not very nice   Have a good day hun xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, thanks for letting us know about Cleo. We can all send her another 24 hours of positive vibes. 

PiePig, congrats on the chance of promotion. I am sure you will get one of them. How would you feel about moving to Wales? We would all miss you!

Lisa, I agree, a total *****!! I was hoping she would get fired but Gord reckoned she was kept on for the entertainment value, another Trey. That poor girl that got fired, she really was a scapegoat. 

Talking of telly, does anyone watch Echo Beach (ok, I know I am sad!). I missed it on Friday but when I went to find out on catch up it seems there was not one on Friday, unless I watched it without remembering - two blokies fighting on the boat and fell overboard, when Martine drove off in the boat. Have I missed one?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I can't get the link to work   not sure what happening there.

I've added my page to my siggy, that seems to work though   I'm probably doing something wrong but i've got no idea what as it did work!!! 

Thanks guys xxx

Little Mo - are those pregnancy hormones kicking in already


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - sending you more   for tomorrow. 

Julia - no idea about Echo Beach as I missed the start so never got into it properly. I thought the lot of them should have been fired on the Apprentice last night. Plus Raef who clearly has an extremely inflated opinion  of himself - it's a pity he was the team leader as he'll be crowing about being a winning project manager despite swerving a lot of the work.

Tricksy - thanks for updating us on CLeo. 

Lisa - it should have been romantic but we were both still pretty low after the follow up last week so the mood never really caught  

Hope those of you meeting today have a nice lunch. It looks a lovely day out (admittedly through blast curtains so it could be cloudy now).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok wasn't going to post as i'm all over the place but we tested this morning and got a   . The line was faint but got stronger and to say we were shoked was uan understatement. never had a positive test b4 so wasn't quite sure whether it was real or not. 

Anyway stupidly went to my friends house and did a digital test and it came up not pregnant. Was 2nd wee of the day and of ciourse i had drunk a bit of water bla bla bla.....why do we do it!!!

Anyway i have a blood test at 12.15 today, they can't be sure the results will be back so i just have to wait.

Tricksy - thanks hun for being there this morniing!!!  

Will keep you updated, thanks for all the      support it really is needed!!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Really sorry for telling you guys porkies, Cleo was in a bit of a pickle this morning and wanted to get straight in her head what was happening before she said anything, which I could totally understand   Saying that she was not testing until tomorrow took the pressure off, sorry xxx 

Cleo - I've got absolutley everything crossed for you hun, lets hope they let you know today what the result is


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oops forgot to say

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS!!!   [/fly]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly]WOO HOO![/fly]

Congratulations Cleo. That's fantastic news.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMFG Cleo!  I really really REALLY am praying for a positive outcome. Tricksy, don't worry about lying (we will never be able to trust you again though!  )

Keep us informed Cleo


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - dont feel bad hun, i asked you not to say anything so its my fault. I was in a right state!!  


Felt bad keeping it from you guys but i'm feeling all over the place. I am   for good news. The spotting has stopped, just minute brown stuff (sorry) when i wipe.  I just hope i get the results today and that they are conclusive.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy, don't worry about lying (we will never be able to trust you again though! )


 It wasn't a real lie, just a little bluff!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG Cleo - brilliant! Fingers crossed for the blood test today!

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - you have to put yourself first at the moment so don't worry about not telling us. I'll be   that the first test is definitely the correct one. They do say that you can get a false negative but that false positives are almost unheard of.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Been to ISIS and saw Julie. She was lovely and commented that she thoughtt i looked pregnant as was glowing!!! I hope so!! She said the test i showed her was def positive and that you don't usually get a false pos just a false neg. Anyway she took blood and it won't be back til tomorrow   as it goes off to london. Said she would call about midday.....what am i supposed to do til then   I'm going out of my mind. Just need to sit tight i suppose. Chatted about the spoting and she feels that it was implantation. I don't know what to think and just   for good news.

Shelley - thankyou for coming to ISIS with me and for a fab luch, it was lovely and really helped to take my mind off everything. Sorry about my constant fidgeting!! i know i was driving you mad   Thanks agin hun and i'll see you tom night  

Deb-  great news on your job hun!! Things are looking up!!

Love to everyone Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, it all sounds good hun!!! It is going to be a long old night for you tonight, but it is only 19 hours, and you should be sleeping for 8 or so of those, so hope it will go quickly for you.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

hello ladies

typing this 1 handed because my other arm is full with Isaac William Kia Godley. He was born on the 28th March at 12.31pm by emergency section. I came home yesterday. were both doing fine now after a shakey start. he had to b resusitated (sp) and had to have his heart massaged, so he was in special care for the 1st 4 days. I didn't see him until he was a day and a half old  .

this is hard typing and i'm still a bit sore, so i shall leave it for now and come back tomorrow.

fingers crossed cleo thinking of u.

sorry not had chance to catch up on any news. hi to every1

love jo and isaac xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - fab news hun. Will still   for the good results tomorrow just in case. 

JoJo - Congratulations, though sorry to hear it was such a traumatic time. I hope you both recover fully soon.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Fab news hunny, will be keeping everything crosed for ur fab results tomorrow   

Jo Jo~ CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your son Isaac!!! What a traumatic expirience for you all   Hope you can start enjoying some normality again now sweetie   

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

It is great to come on to a double dose of good news.

Cleo - As they say a positive is a positive.  I will be praying for you that this one sticks. (Poor you having to wait until midday tomorrow for the results).

Jo - Fantastic news.  Birth sounds like it was very scary - you will have to give us all the details when you have the time.  Welcome little Isaac.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all....well what an exciting day on here!!

Cleo - you sneaky little monkey!!  Nah, I forgive you, i totally understand that you wanted to get your head round it first.  Like they say "a line is a line" wahey!!  will be sending you   for it to all be confirmed tomorrow

Jo Jo (and Isaac) - congratulations to the pair of you, sorry the birth was traumatic, glad you are both doing well now though 

has anyone heard from spangle recently?

I chatted with John last night about the cardiff job, although he was happy for me to apply at the time now that a promotion has come  up locally he's changed his mind and says he doesn't really want to move, even though we'd actually end up nearer his parents.  I'm worried though that if I choose not to go for the cardiff interview then I'l probably end up not getting the promotion here either, even though I think I am the best person for the job of those who've applied. v. tricky!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

welcome to the world isaac ,sorry jojo u had a rough time,hope u heal up nicely.  

cleo,thank u for today i had a lovely afternoon it tock my mind of things for a while,i went into work after i left u and me and one of the other girls had a big hug and a few    ,just cant stop thinking about it.
it was nice to see what it was like at isis,and u wasnt to bad today its understandable but i dont think u have anything to worry about but i will keep    for u tomorrow,i will be at tomorrow so wont get to come on the board so could u pls text me wont be able to wait till tomorrow nite ,hope u and dh done something this evening to take urmind off things abit more?well look forward to hearing from u and see u tomorrow nite.  

hi to everyone else


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - OMG!! Congratulations Cleo   I don't think there is such a thing as a wrong positive reading,  Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow and you get good results   Hope you and DH manage to get some sleep tonight  

Jo Jo - Ahhhhhhh Isaac        Sorry it was so traumatic for you and that must have been so worrying for you hun  

Love
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - I've been to Cala Gardena and it was lovely lovely.  A very small quiet resort with a beautiful beach - one of the nicest places I've been to.  Where abouts are you staying?

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jo Jo - congratulations on the birth of Isaac - a gorgeous name! Hope it doesn't take you too long to recover.

Cleo - I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a great blood results today    .

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

JoJo - Huge congratulations on the birth of Issac, how scary for you. Thank goodness he is here safe and sound. Look forward to seeing some pics when you get time  

Cleo - Still got everything crossed for you hun, did you get any sleep last night??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -    for this mornings results. Is dh home with you today?

Debs - could you keep a hold of the Cardiff application till you know about the local job? People at our place are always applying for several jobs and withdraw from the others whenthey get the ones they want. If you've already been approached to apply locally it is a good sign they want you. 

Lisa - the holiday sounds fab. 

Tricksy - how's the down regging going? 

Shelley - Isis is a nice place isn't it? It's good that you've got a picture in your mind of how things work a bit before you go in for yourself. Great that you could be there for Cleo yesterday.

PreggySam - the headaches must be awful. HAve you spoken to a doc about them or is it just a case of sitting tight till they go? 

Liz - I cant' believe Faith is a year old next week. Have you got a party planned for her? 

Hello to everyone else. Sorry I've not got far on the personals - I've got tons to do today and I've barely started despite being awake for hours. I managed to get out for a run last night to start my training for the race for life.I was really pleased as I did just over 2m and jogged about 3/4 of the way which is amazing for me at the moment. Just need to keep it up! 

Got to go to work later and then am out for choc this evening so trying to cram everything in to this morning. Daisy has already managed to get over the new fence (it's 4 foot high!!!!!) but the little girl from next door is ocming over to play so hopefully that will keep her in a bit longer. 

have a good one. 

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

JoJo, Congratulations on the birth of your lovely son. How awful for you to have to go through that scary time, but glad that all is well now. Please add pics when you are able to.

Cleo, less than 3 hours now. Hope you have got something to occupy you for the next few hours. Is your DH going to be with you when you get the call? Please let us know as soon as you hear anything.

PiePig, is it worth going for the interview for the Cardiff job? That way you will get a feel of the job, the people, and the place. I hear that Cardiff is a really cool place now. It might be worth spending a couple of days there to see how you feel, rather than discount it. Good luck with making a decision. 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooops, posted the same time as Cathie and said virtually the same things - I did not copy, honest!! Well done on getting out for a run, I do admire you! My gym rang yesterday to see what had happened to me, so I must try and get back some time. Sounds like you are busy busy busy! How about putting trellis at the top of the fence to stop the dogs? Or would they use that to climb on? Sounds like if they want to get out they will. Have a nice day.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
  I just know it's going to be good news. thinking of you hun.  

Jojo:
Sounds like it was a very stressful birth hun. Glad you and Isacc are home now and can start enjoying being together.

Shelley:
Wow not long maybe till you start treatment. Bet you are scared and excited all at once.

Debs:
Good news on the promotion. Hope you get the local one. I have just taken a promotion at work doing a 30 hours over 3 day's as a assistant manager. Would not of wanted the extra hours but it's £17000 a year so could not refuse that.

Lisa:
How are you feeling about starting treatment again. Back on the old rollercoaster eh!!!!!!

Tricksy:
How is downregging going? When your first scan?

Cathie:
You always sound so busy do you ever get any me time?

Littlemo:
Is the start of this preg different to how it was with James?

Faith is having a little family party but as we are in the middle of moving it's hard to have a big one but plan to have a house warming come birthday party when we are settled in. I am making her birthday cake plan to do a pink castle but will prob turn out as a shack it's the thought thou isn't it!!!!!!!!

Take care everyone

Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

my f5 button is getting worn out waiting for news Cleo  

still got everything crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Me too Tricksy   

Cleo - hope you're not too stressed waiting for the results.  

At work now for a few hours so I can stay on here a bit more this afternoon. 

Julia - I'm going to have to put something on the fence to stop her jumping over. She went again, definitely over the new 4 foot bit   The guy who put it in can't believe she can jump so high.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry i haven't read anyones posts as i am too excited, shocked and generally all over the place!!


We did it!!!!!!!!!!!
         
I just can't beleive it as i was so sure we hadn't. Anyway julie phone today and said i had good blood results at 13dpt they were 74.  I know its early days and we have to take a step at a time but for now i'm going to enjoy the moment.Just wanted to say a big big thankyou for all your support and for keeping me sane when i have been going nuts on this 2ww. You are all such special friends. Big hug and   for everyone!!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!
SOOOOOO PLESED FOR YOU, WILL BE KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR YOU ON THE FIRST SCAN BOARD ​
Sam xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS CLEO & R   [/fly]

I am so so pleased for you wooohhooooo  

Just sat here at my desk and shed a little tear I'm so happy for you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG CLEO! THAT IS FANTASTIC!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

WILL IT BE A CHRISTMAS BABY? WE ARE SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH - THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!! 

With love,
Julia, Gordon and James xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thricksy - ah hun, thanks so much for being there. you have been a huge help to me. Snding you loads of    

Julia -I guess it will be an xmas baby. So glad as i've hated the last couple of xmas's. Am still in shock.

Thanks for all the best wishes


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

what is the date of your lmp? Let's work it out!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

by my reckoning your due on 12th Dec for a singleton and 21st Nov for our first set of twins


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh hat would be brilliant!!! I really feel all over the place at the moment.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not surprised you feel all over the place at the moment Cleo. You've had to fight so hard to get here it is bound to take time for it to sink in. It's fantastic that you have that bfp now, a real inspiration to the rest of us.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Cleo, make it twins so they can be born on my 40th birthday, that would be so cool!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just got a text from Liz and she sends her congratulations to you both Cleo.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations *Cleo*....fantastic news   

*SamMoon*....sorry hun but had to remove the graphic from your post as it was stretching the page 

Hope all you ISIS ladies are doing ok....

Lotsa love
Natasha x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - [fly]        
          
        
         
         
           
   [/fly]

Loui - I'm so very happy!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

WooHooo​
Congratulations Cleo!!​
what a fab way to start the weekend!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo -  C   O  N  G  R  A  T   U   L  A   T  I   O   N   S 

Fab news hun    

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

OMG - haven't been on for a couple of days and so much has been happening.

Cleo - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP (sorry for some reason I can't get any fancy icons on here tonight or would have given you loads) - I'm really happy for you especially after the horrible few days you had before hand.

JoJo - Fantastic news from you to about little Isaac too - sorry that things were a little traumatic for you after the birth but at least all is well now - how much did he weigh?

Lisa - Menorca - never been there but have heard it is lovely.  My drugs are coming tomorrow thanks for asking so will be all ready to steam ahead then after my scan next Thursday.  Good luck for you on Monday.

Sam2007 - glad I to hear that hadn't offended you and hope you are OK.

Shelley - so sorry to hear about your friend   - Sam2007 - that story about your on line friend was so sad too   - the things some people have to go through.

Cath -glad you had a good time in Paris - hope that you have a nice time with your sister too this weekend.  Wanted to say as well I hope you don't mind but I sponsored you and Tricksy together on her page - I did it at Easter when only Tricksy's details were on the list.

Natasha - glad to hear your treatment is going OK so far - I am sure your DH can take all the agro!

Debs - exciting news about the job front - and although I hope that you get the local job, if you decide to go for the interview in Cardiff I wanted to say it is a brilliant city and that I still have lots of friends there and  my Dad lives there so go back a lot (DH and I used to live there for many years) so if you do persuade DH to reconsider I would recommend it as a place to live and can give you more info if you need any or decide to go there for a visit. 

PreggySam - hope that the sickness ends soon - I am sure it will all be worth it in the end.

Tricksy - how are you?  Are you all Ok for your scan on Monday?

Hi to everyone else, will try and get back on tomorrow - have been busy in work again this week and it has taken me ages to catch up tonight,

love RAchel xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well can't believe we are going to have another 2008 baby. Congratulations Cleo, I am thrilled for you.

[fly]      [/fly]

I hope it is reasuring to you other ladies who have bleeding in the 2WW - it really can be a good sign.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope someone can help - quick question everyone - my meds have just arrived (and OMG there's loads!) but does anyone know if the Gestone and the cetrotide have to be kept in the fridge? I know the Gonal F and the trigger does but it didn't say otherwise. Also although they sent a sharps box there were no injections with the Gestone vials - will the ISIS give me those seperately?
Thanks, girls.
Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ignore me - panic over   !  I have just read the instructions and they don't!  Still not sure about the injections though if anyone can help on that - they weren't on the list of what should have been delivered.
Rachel.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rachel36 said:


> Ignore me - panic over  ! I have just read the instructions and they don't! Still not sure about the injections though if anyone can help on that - they weren't on the list of what should have been delivered.
> Rachel.


Hi Rachel

I'm obviously not at ISIS but I am having Gestone jabs this cycle....and you should get them from your clinic so I'd speak with them next time you're there.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - ISIS should be able to give you needles etc. I think you have to specifically order them with your drugs otherwise get them from ISIS. I just called them and arranged to pick them up the next time they were open. When do you start taking the meds?

Cleo - is it startng to sink in yet?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well I didn't win on the Grand national!!  Anyone else bet?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Like the girls have said, isis should provide you with needles  

Piepig~ My 4 yr old son won the grand national!!! Thats the second time in a row as he won last year too   £66 coming his way  

Sam xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Girlies - im back   and boy sooooooo much has happened while i have been away  

Firstly Jojo - thank you for taking the time to text me with the wonderful news of Issac's arrival - had no idea it was so stressful for you until reading your post, hope you are recovering well and Issac is well and not suffering any side effects from his traumatic entry into the world! what a story to tell him when he is older - how special he is - big hugs to you hunny    

Cleo -          sweetie - thank you for texting me yesterday with  your wonderful news, i am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you darlin    

Julia - thank you to you too for letting me know how your scan went - im so pleased for you   how lovely to take James with you -   

Tricksy - thanks you for checking out i got to Tenerife ok - you are a darling   hope all is going ok for you in preperation for fet - bring on another bfp sweetie  

Shelley - im so sorry to hear about your freind - what an awful thing to go through -- words will fail you sweetie but a card with your thoughts will be greatly received im sure - hope your ok  

Cath - hope you are ok hunny - how long were you in Paris for? sorry to hear about your consultation - good to read you dont want to give up yet -   

Well this has taken me ages to try and catch up and havent cooked dinner yet  

Have missed you all so much - had a lovely holiday but lots of issues have arisen from it - wont bore you with the details but needless to say i have alot of thinking to do  

Big hugs and hellos to everyone i havent mentioned - sorry  

Take care all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

things are beginning to fele real but until i have my scan i think i will just be a nervous wreck. Its mad you get your longed for BFP and the worry and the stress doesn't end. The only symptoms i have had are spotting, which has stopped, a few cramps and bachache. My boobs aren't sore at all. I've trawled through FF and found that this is quite normal but its so hard as i just want to feel pg so i know its real. More waiting i guess. Thank you for your congratulations. DH wants me to only come on this thread because he says i'll look up everything and drive myself mad, so i've promised him i'll only chat to you ladies.

Em - so good to have you back, can't beleive it might snow tomorrow though hun, that's a shock to the systems hey   Glad you had a good time.

Rachel - how exciting that everything has arrived. gestone desn't need to go in the fridge hun and ISIS should give you the needles. i have 2 gestone jabs a day (ouch!!) and one of those i have to do myself   which is quite difficult!!


Sorry i haven't done many personnals, 

love to all Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I came on FF many times searching for either "no symptoms" or disappearing symptoms" and was very reassured by the amount of messages that come up.  I honestly believe that anything is normal in the first 12 weeks.  Still I know what you mean about driving yourself mad by reading too much.  But honestly it is hard to think of anything else isn't it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Piepig - I won on the National    Thats 30 quid coming my way.......wish i'd put a bit more on it now  

Cleo - Glad things are sinking in a bit more now but your totally right you worry so much about getting pg and then when you do get that BFP another set of worries comes in,  don't worry about any symptoms yet as everyone is so different and i know people that have sailed through the first 3 months and others that have been really ill - when will you have your 1st scan will it be at 6 weeks at Isis?  Are you still off work for a while?

Rachel - Hope your ok sorry i've only just had a chance to get on here this weekend so did not see your message,  Isis will supply the needles hun just give them a ring on Monday to sort it out with them.  Ohhhhhhh its all systems go soon hun  

Loui - How are you feeling?  Nervous?  Hope all goes well for your consultation in Barcelona - How long will you be away for?  Did you hear anything back from your friend about the email you sent?

Emma - Good to hear your back safe and sound    And so glad you had a good time away - Have you got the travel bug now? How was the flight ok or still a bit nerve wracking?  I must say although i was ok last year its creeping into my mind already about the flight. Are you and Dh ok?

I've had a pretty busy weekend,  had our friend over last night for dinner and I've got a roast in today as my Mums coming over for dinner,  Been feeling really bad though i've got terrible pmt, I've come up in loads of spots again and been really tearful again i don't know whether having the appointment tomorrow is bringing all the stress up again   

Hello to everyone i've missed - got to start peeling now 

Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - Happy peeling   Hope you have a nice lunch with your mum today. And good luck for the consulation tomorrow. 

Well done on winning the national. My two in the sweepstake were outsiders anyway so I wasn't surprised to hear they didn't get placed. 

Cleo - I can totally see where you coming from worrying until you get to the first scan, but you've got pma in bucketloads so that's going to help no end. 

SamM - can you let us know next year which horse your son is backing so we can put some money on too   

Angel - welcome home. How was the flying? Are you going to be unstoppable now you've conquered your fear? 

Can someone give me a kick up the backside? I'm supposed to be doing housework but I'm not getting very far. My sis is coming up later and I want to get some order restored after the passport search before she gets here. Would rather snuggle up on the sofa under a blanket and watch rubbish on tv. Or lurk on here - though having just looked at my posting stats (hit the wrong button and found them by mistake) I see I've spent nearly 32 days on here since I joined in 2006


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies this is going to be very short as im very hung over this morning had a 21st party to go to will all my work friends and i got hammerd but had a fantastic nite,greg is looking after me alday today having a roast they are the best when ur hung over,and apple crumble with custard and loads of munchies     im still in my pjs i love days like these gonna veg alday.

cleo,dh is right no looking on the other pages i said this to u the other day aswell how was ur meal out friday?and how is dh and ur hair?and how ru feeling? 

angel,glad ur home safe and well,and that u had a fab time,how are things at home for u now?did u and dh have a good brake away? 

lisa,good luck for tomorrow,ho[pe ur ok? 

hi to everyone else hope ur all having a fab weekend.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon  all, 

i'm still in my pj's too!! DH done all the housewok and won't let me do a thing   . Thanks for all your positive words and reassurances, its making me feel better. Did another test this morning and it was a BFP so will try not to do any more tests, haven't got any more in the house anyway.

Shelley - glad you had a fab night hun....have a few did we      The best thing for a hang over is sloppy eggs in a hot tuna milkshake        Glad dh is looking afte you and my dh's hair looks fab. We might venture out for dinner later.


Lisa - sorry you have bad pmt hun  . You're probably feeling a bit stressed about tom. Giddon is lovely and i'm sure he'll put your mind at rest as to what your best options are. I go back to work in a week, not looking forward to it but hopefully will take my mind off things.

Cath - its scary isn't when you look how long you've spent on here....i justify by thinking how long dh spends on xbox. Anyway this is like a hobby isn't it?   I'd have a relaxing day hun if i was you.

Angel - glad you've had a good holiday and hope things are ok for you.   Not long til ds is away is it?? Hope you're feeling ok about it.

Sam2007 - thanks hun for putting my mind at rest about symptoms, i'm just desperate to feel pg. Been geting bachache and cramps but that's it.

Piepig - i did bet on the national and then felt full of guilt as so many fell/hurt/died   it upset me so i won't be doing it again. I bet on snowy morning but only 50p each way so not much winnings. How you feeling about things hun?? Exciting times ahead.    

Right off for a busy rest of day watching tv    Still snowing ....lovely  

Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sounds like your all having good weekends. We've had a good one too. My sil and her other half come up on Friday night and stayed the weekend. They have been through ivf too several times so we can really connect with each other on treatment. They came out with me yesterday on their bikes and I rode Crop, we went for an 8 mile ride and it was gorgeous, loads of cantering and even a little gallop, she was as good as gold and we all really enjoyed it. We went to Clarice House for dinner last night and although the food was good it was SO expensive, plus I had a little row about the bill but never mind. We just won't be going back    They left after breakfast this morning due to the weather and Si and I have just chilled all day. I even managed a little snooze this afternoon on the sofa   

Lisa - Hope that your roast went well. Try not to worry about tomorrow, Gideon is so lovely, he'll put your mind at rest I'm sure

Cleo - Did you manage to go out to dinner? I'll update the list with your scan date. Bet you can't wait to see the little heartbeat/s fluttering away  

Debs - Have you heard anymore about the promotions?? its great that your being put forward for so many. Has hubby thought anymore about relocating? 

Loui - Good luck for tomorrow hun, not sure if you flew out to Barcelona today but we'll be thinking of you tomorrow xx 

Shelley - Hows your hangover feeling?? I'm not sure about Cleo's suggestion of eggs in tuna milkshake    Hope that your roast has made you feel a little better now 

Em - so glad that you had a good holiday. I hope that your ok? I'll pm you xx 

Cath - I hope that you managed to get your house sorted out before your sister came over. I've been lucky this weekend, as we had company I managed to get everything done during the week so Ive hd a housework free weekend....bliss  

Sam - How is Amy doing now? I get she's growing fast?? Can you and hubby make the next meet?? I think its the 22nd or 29th June, not sure if a date has been agreed yet? 

SamM - I hope that your headaches and sickness ease off soon for you. Did you have similar things with your previous pregnancys?? 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys, catch up soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Minxy/Cath/Sam/Cleo - thanks for your replies about the drugs - I start the drugs on Friday if the scan goes OK but not on the Gestone until after E/C and all the rest come with the injections so will just mention it on Thursday when I go in for my scan I think.

Cleo -   I am sure I would be exactly the same as you if I ever get a BFP and still worry, but your symptoms sound quite normal and my sister told me before she found out she was pregnant she was convinced that AF was coming with all her cramps and back ache and everything so try to relax a bit if you can.  At least the spotting has stopped too which must be reassuring too.  Can I ask do the ISIS know you are injecting the Gestone yourself? - I am just wondering because DH is still not too keen on the whole idea of injecting me and I was wondering whether they will be OK with me doing it.

Em - glad you had a nice holiday and survived the flights -I hope you are fully rested and if you ever want a chat/meet up and have a coffee about how things are going just let me know as it sounds like you have a bit on your mind right now  .

Lisa - well done on winning yesterday - hopefully that's a good sign of things to come this week and your consultation will also go really well tomorrow - will be thinking of you and sending you lots of    .  I think it is normal though to feel a bit stressed before consultations as these meetings always bring all your feelings about the IF to the surface - I always do and felt physically sick before my one at the ISIS even though I knew pretty much what to expect.  I hope that having Tricksy there after will make it easier for you too.

Loui - lots of luck to you this week in Barcelona     - I am hoping that you have a lovely break as well as your consultation going well and can't wait to hear how things have gone.  Now the clocks have gone forward maybe we should sort out an evening dog walk again when you get back?

Shelley - you make me feel old with your talk of going to 21st parties - some of our friends are starting to have their 40ths   !  Glad you had a good time though and sounds like Greg is looking after you properly.

Cath - I am not sure if there is an icon to give you a kick so will have to agree with Cleo and tell you to take it easy instead  !  How are you feeling at the moment after your consultation last week?

Debs - didn't watch the grand national but never usually win anyway   so was probably just as well.

Tricksy - just wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow at your scan and hope all is OK for you to steam ahead with the FET   

Rivka - you're quiet at the moment? I forget are you on holiday?

Hello to anyone I have missed.

We have also had a really nice weekend.  DH and I realised a couple of weeks ago that I will be on the TWW when we have our wedding anniversary in May so won't be able to drink so we made an impromptu booking in the week to stay last night at a B&B/pub type place in Suffolk (Westleton near Southwold) which had a restaurant attached and went to stay for the night as it was our 7 year anniversary of going out together.  Anyway they even let us bring our dog and it was really nice to have a little break away especially in all this horrible weather, so I am now feeling quite pampered and relaxed - its just a shame we have to go to work tomorrow!

Anyway that's all from me - off to veg out in front of the TV,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - really sorry hun I missed you off   I ditto the advice re the Gestone jabs, Isis will give you the needles. Don't panic over the size of the needles though!! I'm sure that Isis will be fine with you doing your own jabs if you can manage it. Some people have to do their own as their other halfs just can't hack doing them. I said that I would try and do my own this time but Si really wants to do them. He HATES doing them but he feels like he is doing something to help, sweet of him really as he does go as funny colour when he does them   

Last night sounds great, you'll have to let me know where you stayed as we'd love to go somewhere where we can take our little doggy too.

Good luck for Thursday


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - what a fab weekend hun, how lovely going away and with the dog. ISIS know i'm doing the jabs myself, i have no choice as one is during the day when dh is at work. i'm gradually moving he time by 15 mins each day though so that they can be done in the morning before i go to work, i definatley won't be doing this one in school   . Its just awkward doing them yourself and i much prefer dh doing them. I can't reach round enough (got too bigga boobies!!    nothing to do with being preggers, always had them) and it takes me a while to get the needle pushed through the skin. It hurts more when i do them too. You'll be fine either way hun and hopefully you'll only need them once a day      

Tricksy - you're weekend sounds lovely hun. What a shame about clarice house   . I have to call them tomorrow as i want to freeze my gym membership, do you reckon they'll let me??  

Cooking a roast now, dh not keen on me doing it, he's being so sweet. But need to keep occupied.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. Hope you are all okay.

Shelley - you definately make me feel old! I remember going to 21st birthday parties!! Sounds like you had a fab time though, and a nice lazy day today with lots of lovely comfort food. Mmmm! Glad you are okay. 

Cleo - glad you are not obsessing with tests. I did 3 I think, two on one day and then I sent Gordon out to get another about a week later just to make sure! I found that symptoms of sore (o)(o) started to kick in around 7 weeks both times, and tiredness came at about that time too. I did not feel sick but felt a bit "off" so needed to eat something. Some people recommend ginger biscuits to combat this or feeling ill. Don't worry about lack of symptoms. Everyone is different and you may be one of the lucky ones! 

Tricksy - Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend, and an eight mile ride - wow! What happened with Clarice House then? We were not impressed on our visit there on Monday, but the food was gorgeous, so we had considered going there for a meal - perhaps not now!

Rachel - Your evening away sounds lovely, especially as you could take your lovely dog with you. How romantic, going away for the night. Can't remember the last time we did that   (oh yes I can, a year ago for Gordon's birthday  ) Not long until starting the drugs - how are you feeling about it all?

SamMoon - Sorry to hear you are feeling crap. I was told by 12 to 16 weeks the headaches should ease off. Thankfully I have been feeling much better this week (13 weeks tomorrow), less tired and less headaches. Hope you feel back to normal soon.

Sam - How is the beautiful Amy? Are you settling into a nice routine now? Have you any pics yet? 

Cath - I hope the visit by your sister went well. I laughed when you said how long you have spent on here - I checked and mine is only a week in comparison, so sounds like you are well and truly addicted  

Emma - so glad you are back safe and sound. It sounds like you have had an interesting week. It must be so hard for you, preparing for your lovely DS to go away for the first time. He is growing up fast and will soon be a man, but I bet you did not think he would be independent at such an early age. I am sure he will benefit greatly from the opportunity - you should be proud of yourself for being able to offer him such an opportunity.  

Lisa - I hope all goes well with the consultation tomorrow. I am sure there won't be a problem. Just think, hopefully in a couple of months you could be the next to get a BFP - that would be fantastic! We seem to have turned a corner with getting some positives this year, so I really hope the good luck will continue with you.

Louie - I hope you have a successful trip to Barcelona, and a nice relaxing break thrown in too. Have a nice break, and hopefully you will come home with some good news too.

Debs - Sorry you did not win the Grand National. I always feel so sorry for the poor horses who fall. I would love to win one year, but I need to start placing bets first!

Rivka - Are you still away visiting your relatives? Hope you are having a nice time and avoiding this cold weather - brrr!

Sorry if I have missed anyone. (I know I always do!) We had a good weekend. We went shopping yesterday and everyone got something apart from me   so I rectified that today and we went out and bought a new sofa and chairs, which will come in a couple of weeks, so I am excited about that. Just got to find a way of keeping the cats from sharpening their claws on them ( ). We bought a spray from the pet shop but it stinks! I will just have to keep the door shut! I would like a new carpet and curtains too, but that may be pushing it   

Julia xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I don't think you will have a prob with freezing your gym for a while - mine said they will do the same for me at the end of the membership so that I can have a couple of extra months on the end after the baby arrives. I should be using it now though, but I don't want to take any chances   (ie I am a lazy cow!)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Litle mo - i feel he same as you about the gym, i don't want to take any chances (but really i'm just being lazy   )

Anyone watching the worlds got talent There is nothing on!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo - Last night at Clarice House we went for the 3 courses for £25 deal which sounded quite good value. But, our starters were tiny, as were our main courses and we were all still hungry when we had finished our main courses. The mains didn't come with any veg or potato's, fair enough with my main course which was tagliatelle but I had literally a handful of pasta. Si had duck and it was just duck with sauce, no spuds or veg at all. We noticed that some of the other tables had chips so we asked for 3 portions of chips and Si was that hungry still he ordered a shepards pie.  I found a hair in my chips and sent them back   The food was all very nice, apart from the hairy chip. I snuck out to pay the bill and it was £151 for 4 of us   £100 for the food, £15 for a bottle of wine, £4 for the chips and £16 for the Shepards Pie   

I said that I thought that the charge was a little steep as we felt that there was not enough food, the lovely little lad offered to get the chef who had decided how much it was. He came out and from the first second I didn't like his attitude. He was not rude as such but his body language was bolshy and really pushed my bad mood/I want to punch your face in button     He said that basically I had ordered the food and I had to pay for it. I said that I didn't mind paying for it but I thought it was a little steep, bearing in mind 2 courses is £20 so charging £16 for a main course left £4 for a starter, he refused to see my point and started pulled that face that is confused and says that he thinks that your a ****. I really wanted to punch him by that stage and decided that I wasn't getting anywhere and I'd just cut my losses and go before I really lost my rag, did punch him or make a total idiot of myself.

We had been talking during dinner about the 4 of us going there for a Bliss Day and me taking my Mum there for her birthday, not a god damn chance now. I think that £151 for dinner for 4 is a lot of money and I expected more than we got


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Triscksy - sounds terrible, i'd write and complain. We had a bliss day there which included a lunch and the starters were tiny, infact small portions all round. Bloody cheek of the chef as well with is poncy portions.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bloody hell Tricksy, that is disgusting. I have only eaten there at lunch time and the 3 course meal included in the Bliss day is quite substantial for lunch time. I am not sure whether you have to pay the full price - I have heard of people offering to pay how much they think the meal was worth. You would have thought they could have let you have the hairy chips for free. We were treated so badly by the receptionist/beauty manager on Monday, that it put us off ever going back, which is a shame cos potentially it is a nice relaxing day out. We are all writing to complain, so perhaps you should do so too - I am sure the management there would like to know about these things happening.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually, yeah, the starters were small. I had the Shepherds pie last week. It was so HOT, it was nuclear! Puds were nice though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeh the puds were nice, I had a the passion fruit creme brule and it was scrummy. I think I might do a letter, I was SO mad when I left. We should syncronise our letter sending!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My sis was going to give me a day at Clarice House as my birthday present but I might hold off a bit from what you're all saying. That's a huge bill if you were still hungry after the main courses. 

Just popped on to say good luck in Barcelona Loui. I really hope things go well and you get good news about being matched quickly.

Sis is staying for the week to help me finish the garage conversion bits off. She's just called for some help so better go


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - what are you doing still working at 8.30 on a Sunday night   put the stuff away and go and sit down with a glass of wine


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - thank you all so much for your well-wishes for Barcelona tomorrow - I'm really touched! I'll let you all know how we get on either on Tues evening or at the weekend (we are off to Wales after we get back). [fly]         [/fly]

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Loui, are you flying out from Stansted??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - from Luton (sister lives half an hour from there and she is looking after our dog whilst we are away!).

loui


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui / Lisa / Tricksy - Sounds like you all have appointments tomorrow so just wanted to wish you good luck.  Look forward to hearing your news.

Emma - Was this your first holiday abroad for a while?

Cleo - I agree that this thread is sort of a hobby, I took a break for a while but felt a bit lost without it.  Re the pregnancy tests - I think I did about 10 - in the early days I found them very reassuring until I got into the comparing lines game. 

Amy is doing really well.  She was in bed tonight by 9.00pm and I don't we will hear from her again until 6/7am.  So considering she is only 8 weeks old I think we are pretty lucky.  She is also a lot more settled/happier in the day which I am really pleased about.  Only issues we have still to sort out are the squint and the fact that she only likes to turn her head one way.

Little Mo - I have lots of pics but unfortunately they are too big for me to be able to load on here (don't know how to make them smaller).

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Goodluck with the appointments today everyone. xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh, and I still don't know what to do about the interview in cardiff.....looks like even if i got the post i'd have to turn it down as John doesn't want to move there, so it seems pointless going especially as its so far to go.....but i hate turning down interviews, and I worry that i'll not get the local promotion either and then I'll be pee'd off!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Forgot to say welcome back Em, hope you had a lovely time and I can't wait to see your holiday snaps!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - even if you wouldn't want to move to Cardiff you could go to the interview for practice so that you're more prepared for an interview in Ipswich for the job you'd want more.

Ditto what Debs said about good luck to all of you with appts today. 

At work for a rest this morning though I'm so tired I'm not sure it's worth it. The dogs will be happy as me coming in early means Daisy's boyf can come over for walkies later. I really should get on and do some work but I've been looking at possible clinics for a second opinion. I posted on the poor responders thread last week and it's made me want to look further into the possibility of going somewhere else for tx with my own eggs. Lots of ladies have had similar problems but been given double the stimms I had and gone on to get pg. It's just so expensive everywhere in the UK.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

just got a gestone prescription from ISIS so need to get my butt in gear and get them ordered. I have also arranged another blood test but the earliest they can do it is wednesday   so no results til thursday  . just want to put my mind at rest that things are continuing. I'm just so anxious and worried and i feel like i can't let my feelings of excitment come to the surface. Sorry i sound stupid don't i?? 

Sam2007 - glad amy is doing well. I'm not going to waste any more money on tests, i'd rather have my blood test as its a bit more conclusive. I have already compared the lines of the tests i have done and yesterday's was stronger...does that mean anything

Tricksy and lisa - good luck for today    

Luoi - good luck in barcelona hun, hope all goes well.   Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I was always very reassured by the lines getting stronger when I was testing.  I think it is a good sign.  But you also shouldn't panic if suddenly you get one that is lighter because the tests can vary.  Shame you have to wait till Thursday for the blood test results but to be honest although you do feel more confident as the weeks go by, I was a nervous wreck for the whole first 12 weeks.  I paid for a few scans privately because they stopped me stressing.  You know what they say, the 2WW waiting for the first scan is even harder than the 2WW waiting for a BFP.

Piepig - If you went for the Cardiff interview and DID get the job, don't you think it could cause issues ie you will forever think what if....  Also if you went for the interview and DIDN'T get the job, well yes at least you would know it was never truly an option but then again what a waste of time and lets face it who ever likes being turned down.  As for not getting promoted your end, is it connected in any way?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm back! Had a very nice time catching up with family. The weather was really pleasant, and can you believe that when I left yesterday it was 30C and when I got here it was snowing!! Only snag was my flight back: we were stranded on the ground for 2 hours (!) and then at Stansted we were told there was a problem with the baggage location on the plane, so none of the luggage came with the plane (!!). I still don't know when I'm getting my suitcase, they said they are sending it to Heathrow - not good news with all the mess there....

My dad is coping with treatments he's strated a couple of weeks ago (he's a cancer patient, and his treatments were one of the reasons I wanted to go there at that time), and we hope things will go well (he's had reccurances before so we are hopeful, but I feel sorry for him for all the side effects). 
Still we had a couple of nice days out together with my mum and dad, and my sister took a few days A/L so we did things together too which was lovely.

Cleo - CONGRATULATIONS DARLING!! BFP - WOW!!! I'm so glad for you. That's brilliant news. I can understand you are still worried... When are you doing your first scan? I'm just so so happy for you!!

Lisa - how was your appointment at ISIS today? Hope you had some good advice?

Tricksy - good luck for your next scan!

Sorry, more personals later...

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome home Rivka. Glad you had a nice time and that your dad is coping with the treatment at the moment.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies - sorry havent posted since saturday, ds has been poorly (still is) he is supposed to go off to board tomorrow but cant see that happening - he needs his mum right now!

Lisa - have pm'd you - hope all goes well today sweetie - hope you feel abit better about things  

Tricksy - have pm'd you too - ive lost track of time and the list of dates, reading other posts i see you have a scan today?? hope im right! if so hope all goes well sweetie  

Cleo - i can understand your worry hun, but if you can try to relax and feel positive - im sure all will be fine - i am here for you  

Rivka - welcome back hunny    for you about your dad  

Sam - so good to hear that Amy is doing well - you must be in awe of her still  

Debs -   

Little Moo moo - how you doing hun? sounds like your enjoying spending some money?? will pm you  

Rachel - thanks for your post  

Cath - YOU WORK TOO HARD, take time out to look after yourself hunny  

Best dash - need to see how ds is
Will try to come back later to see how things have gone today

Lots of Love
Emma xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   poor ds, though nice that you'll have him around for a few more days.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Its not good news i'm afraid     from my appointment today,  basically he said that he would not treat me using my own eggs,  my eggs have declined on every treatment,  i was on the highest stims on my last ivf and i did not get great results from those and my short leutel phase is a strong indication that my egg quality is crap      I just really wasn't expecting him to say this and i felt really sorry for him especially when i started crying  - maybe i've been in denial but i was so shocked i just didn't expect him to say this as Dr Lower told me that i didn't need ivf just help with implantation and the leutel phase    Gideon told me he was very sorry and didn't like telling me the facts but he just said its pointless doing any type of treatment as i would only have 10% chance.  I was so upset i cried all the way home and having to tell Steve was terrible but i'm just glad that Gideon has been upfront with me and given me the truth.  He is a really nice man.

The only option he could recommend was to go abroad and use donor eggs.  So DH and I have got to think now about our options, either donor eggs, surrogacy or try somehow to move on childfree    

Thank you all for your well wishes today and all your good luck's and i'm sorry this is a all about "Me" post

love Lisa xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Lisa, no wonder you were upset. It must have been hard to hear that kind of news. It is good that he is so honest with you, rather than just taking your money and letting you hope that another course of IVF would work. At least you know the bottom line now and can work on where to take things from here. I am sorry it was not good news for you, but this does not mean the end of the line, I am sure. It is just awful that you have to face these hurdles along the way.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sam2007 said:


> Piepig - If you went for the Cardiff interview and DID get the job, don't you think it could cause issues ie you will forever think what if.... Also if you went for the interview and DIDN'T get the job, well yes at least you would know it was never truly an option but then again what a waste of time and lets face it who ever likes being turned down. As for not getting promoted your end, is it connected in any way?
> 
> Sam


I know exactly what you mean with the what if scenario, and I agree its a long way to go for a job that I'm pretty much not gonna take so why put myself through it. Its not connected in anyway with the local promotion...just happened to get offered that the day before receiving the interview offer for cardiff, although obviously they know about the cardiff job as they have already been contacted for references. Been thinking about it all day and its just not worth going for the cardiff interview, John doesn't want to move there and I don't really want a new job to interfere with any Tx that we might have coming up. Also if tx doesn't work at least if I stay here then I have a good network of friends to help me through it, and if it does then i'll be close to friends and family to celebrate with. If I don't get the local promotion then obviously it wasn't meant to be (although if someone could somehow maim  my competition or something then that'd be lovely  ).

Lisa - really sorry to hear your consultation news, it must have been devastating to hear that they do not recommend continuing wit your own eggs, but at least they have been honest so you know what the best options are. Sorry to be nosey but how short is your luteal phase? Do ISIS not do donor eggs or has he suggested abroad for other reason? I truely believe you will have a child honey 

Rivka - welcome back

Cleo - I agree i think the blood test is probably a better spend of money than multiple pregnancy tests cos at leats then you can see the values increasing confirming that all is well.

Em - hope DS is better soon



CathB said:


> Debs - even if you wouldn't want to move to Cardiff you could go to the interview for practice so that you're more prepared for an interview in Ipswich for the job you'd want more.


I did think this at first also about getting practice, but to be honest its going to be totally different being interviewed by people who know me already anyway, and the jobs are slightly different (one specialising in virology, one remaining broad in microbiology and virology) so don't think it would help all that much anyway, perhaps if it were closer I'd still go, but as its over 4h each way it seems a bit OTT.

Well I'm waiting for AF now so i can phone clinic, and the one time you want her to show up she goes AWOL 

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Lisa - i am so sorry hun that you didn't get the news you were hoping for. Sending you a huge   . Thinking of you hun.  

Rivka  -  welcome back hun!!   Glad your dad is doing ok hun. What a palava with your luggage...hmmm going to heathrow doesn't sound good. Glad to hve you back, you have been missed. 

love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -    That sounds similar to what Gidon told me the other week. It must be horrible to hear having geared yourself up to going back to look at things again. Let me know if you want to talk.

Debs - sounds like you've made a good decision about the Cardiff job. Just let us know who the competition for the local one is and where we can find them  ( Fertility Friends does not condone the knobbling of competition for jobs [/color]


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -     i will pm you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CathB said:


> Just let us know who the competition for the local one is and where we can find them  ( Fertility Friends does not condone the knobbling of competition for jobs [/color]


  

Hopefully it won't resort to that...good luck with the promotion !!

N x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Lisa -    so sorry to hear your news - I don't know what to say except call me if you want a chat and am thinking of you and Steve but agree with Julia and would try not to see it as the end of the road in your goal of getting a child and hope you can use this information to inform your surrogacy plans if you decide to go ahead with this.

Tricksy - How did it go today? Sorry you had a rubbish time at Clarice House - I think it would be worth sending your written complaint as it's part of a chain and these places never change things if people don't bother to let them know formally. When I went for a bliss day it was really nice so it is a shame this has ended up putting you off. Thanks for the advice about Gestone - lucky you though having a husband so keen to do your jabs as Mike is horrified at the thought! In fact when I also told him that partners aren't allowed to attend EC at the ISIS (he never has before anyway as I have been under g/a for my last two goes) his face almost lit up with joy! Also this is the link for the place we stayed http://www.westletoncrown.co.uk/ (sorry mods - do your stuff!) - so many places seem to ban dogs these days, it is nice to go some where that you can leave the dog in your room or take it in the bar if you want. We met some another couple there with a lovely spaniel too and there's loads of really nice walks out that way as well so if you go let me know I can send you some info.

Cleo - Hope that Thursday comes around quickly for your blood results. Luck you though with the big boobs  ! Sadly I don't think I will have that problem if I inject the gestone myself so I will ask about doing it when I go next.

Julia - I'm OK about doing the drugs thanks - I am hoping though that the side effects aren't dose related as I am on nearly double the dose this time but if it works I don't care! Did you get your furniture from ILVA in the end?

Loui - glad you had a chance to pop back on - have a lovely time in Wales when you get back as well (where abouts are you going?) and enjoy Barcelona.

Sam2007 - that sounds lovely that Amy's settling down and hope that the restful nights continue (for you both!).

Debs- I wouldn't worry about turning down the interview if you are quite sure you wouldn't take the job - moving to Cardiff (although I still recommend it) would be quite a big life event which I am sure any reasonable employer would understand would not suit everyone's circumstances and although I agree would give you some good experience I personally think it is better than wasting their time if you're not really interested as you never know if an opportunity may come up there in the future.

Cath - sounds like it makes sense to get another opinion after what you have read on the poor responders - far better than to be left wondering 'what if', but your right tx is just so expensive - these drug companies make a killing . Hopefully though another consultation will make you more sure in your mind what is the best way forward for you.

Hello to everyone I have missed - have to go now and make tea,

love, Rachel xx

Rivka - nice to see you back and sounds like you had a good break (except for the suitcase situation -what a palava for you). I'm glad to hear your Dad is doing OK too with his treatment.

/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs - For what it is worth, I think you have made the right decision.

Rivka - Welcome home.  At least they didn't lose your situation on the way there.  This is always my biggest fear so now when I go away with dh we always share suitcases so if one goes missing we are not totally lost.  I will never forgot when I went on holiday with my sister to Tenerife one year and we were walking home from a meal out one night when we came across a couple with a young baby.  They were distraught because their suitcase containing all the baby milk had gone missing and the poor baby was starving.  They couldn't got hold of any more supplies because it was late by the time they arrived so no shops were open.  Luckily for them my sister had a baby and happened to have a bottle of milk with her which she gave to them.  Can't have been nice having to feed their baby with milk from a total stranger but I guess they had no choice.

Lisa -   I'm really sorry that it was bad news from your consultation today.  I do hope though that it makes your journey ahead much clearer in that one more option has been ruled out.  So sorry.

Cath - Checking out other clinics is a great idea.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is gonna be a real quickie as i've just got home and I'm knackered  

Lisa - I'm so sorry hun that Gideon didn't have better news for you. Glad I got to talk to you earlier, I knew that I should of waited and come in with you    Speak to Loui when she gets back tomorrow from IM  

Cleo - try not to worry, you'll soon be chucking up for England I'm sure    

Em - thanks for the pm hun. I'll reply tomorrow rather than a quick one tonight   

Julia - Good to bump into you today, you looked really well. Pregnancy obviously agrees with you xxx I didn't have any farting problems today    

Everyone else, hope that your all ok, I'll catch up properly tomorrow

My scan went well today, I saw the lovely Julie. She said that my lining we really nice and thin, not surprising after the period I had last week really   Julie was a little concerned about my period and the amount of bleeding I'm having but she said that she will get Fiona to check my uterus again next week when I have my scan and I'll be on 100 Gestone rather than the 50 I was on last time. I reduce my Buserlin on Wednesday and start the hrt on the same day. Thats it for tonight guys, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy

ps I'll revive the meet thread tomorrow and we'll get the next one booked for sure tomorrow .. night night xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - was wondering where you were yesterday! Glad the scan went well and its all systems go for the FET.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - really pleased things are going well. And that they're keeping an eye on the bleeding at this stage.  Farting problems?   ?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

can't remember how it came about but we ended up having a conversation about farting during refelology or wanny scans    I think you had to be there to find it funny!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

farting during a scan is my worst nightmare. After being able to keep a full bladder for et.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - glad your scan went well hunny, have been thinking of you  

Lisa - hope you are ok sweetie - thanks for my pm  

Jojo - hope you are ok and Issac is settling into family life  

Cleo - thanks for your pm - things are tough sweetie, just feel like crying all the time   hope your ok - not long til your blood test hun  

Ds should have been going off to board tonight but he is still poorly, before we went away he had a cold and cough and the holiday has just enhanced it, on the flight home he was in alot of pain with his ears and it turns out he has alot of pressure built up in his ear and its bleeding too - he is now on antibiotics! He was sick during the night too, poor love   not sure when he will make it back to school.

Well i should be back at work tomorrow but not feeling well myself - got a rotten cold and lack of sleep is making me feel ill, honestly, we go away and come back to all this - why did i bother  

Be back later
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

getting on with school work today, boring but helping to take my mind off everything. Found out i have had another 2 children start whilst i've been away so up to 36 now as luckily another child left   Oh joy, can't wait to get back!!    My gestone arrived today, i used the lovely man at fazeleys and got them for £4.40 per vial as opposed to £10 charged by ISIS   . 

Tricksy - so glad there weren't any incidents yesterday   Glad its all going well hun.

lisa - been thinking about you hun   Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Em - oh hun i'm so sorry you're finding things tough, are you and dh ok? DS doesn't sound too good, best he stays home and lets his mum look after him. Hope you feel better soon.   I know what you mean about hols, we always have a fab time and then come back to earth with a bump!! here if you want to chat hun.

Love to everyone

Going to have some lunch now me thinks.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am feeling crap today. I bought a Fetal Doppler and can't hear a thing which has upset me. Gordon told me off for buying it as I am now worrying about it! I also moved the kitchen table and chairs around this morning which I know I should not have done, but I could not wait for Gordon to do it, so just got on and did it. I only have myself to blame!!  

Emma, how are you feeling? It sounds like you DS needs to be at home with his mum at the moment. There is no rush for him to go off to school. What would happen if he were ill whilst boarding? Would they send him home or care for him there? I hope you feel better soon too hun. I have PM'd you, hope you got it.

Tricksy, it was good to see you yesterday, strange the things we talk about! I am glad that you scan went well without any little wind problems! 

Lisa, how are you feeling today? I hope you got some sleep last night, with all that on your mind. It is not the end of the road, just a different road you may have to follow to get to your dream. 

Cleo, good to hear that you are keeping busy. They certainly know how to get you to earn your money - 36 kids, OMG!!!  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a good day. 

Love Julia xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - oh hun, you know those things aren't reliable and that its common not to be able to find the heartbeat as you're not a midwife/sonographer and aren't used to finding it. i read that they're not a good idea for that very reason as people get stressed using them and begin to worry. As for moving the table and chairs..   a big slap coming your way. I know its hard, i hate waiting for dh to do things, but you have to ignore it. Sending you a huge   hun


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Cleo, especially for the slap - I needed that!

I found a site that says midwives don't start listening until 16 weeks, and even then it may be hard to find, and that their Dopplers are stronger than the ones you can buy, so not to worry if you can't hear anything. That is going back in the box for a few weeks then! Panic over!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I think Liz had a doppler and didn't hear anything till much later on. COuld have the wrong person though.... How are you doing? Are you able to relax and enjoy being pg more now you've had the scan and seen that all is well?   for moving the table yourself. 

Cleo - How do you cope with that many children. It used to feel crowded with 30 when I was at school. Good that you're keeping busy. 

Em -   sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the moment. 

Rachel - that hotel you posted the link to looks lovely. I might try to save up and take dh there for a little break. We go to a lovely place in Derbyshire that takes dogs (sadly only one per room) but not kids and it was great when we could take Hon up there for a scamp in the fields.

I'm bored at work today. I was doing lots of bits but am fed up now. I spent ages yesterday looking at someones job application to help them get it right and he's sent back another bit for me to look at and he's ignored everything I did yesterday even though his version isn't good enough to get an interview.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Cathie, I won't be moving any more tables - too scared of you all! I am feeling a bit more reassured after the scan, but something tells me I am going to be neurotic the whole way through  

I have had a terrible afternoon. My mum came round and had another confusional attack. She did not know who I was, was talking about me to me, could not answer my questions. We phoned my dad and an ambulance, and they have taken her to hospital. It was very scary. Very nice paramedics though   and I am sure they liked seeing me in my baggy sweatshirt and jogging pants!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies i have been dying to get on here today but really had to get my house work done first well its all done top to bottom ,i love having a clean house,have to admit im abit of a clean freak,anyway i have good news to ,im loving all this good news gives me a real lift,anyway,got a call from isis today they have received all our paper    and we have an appiontment on the 9th may at 2pm with gideon and then seeing the nurse after i cant belive this is all finally happening and i have just worked out that as long as my periods behave then i could be starting my drugs the end of may how cool is this im sooooooooooo excited.

little moo (hehe) ur a bad girl for moving that furniture,think u and cleo need to be locked away for 9 mounths ,have u any symtoms yet or cravings?and that sony graph thing me ma gib dont go getting stressed about things like that as u dont no where abouts to put it or how hard to push on that area ur not the nurse so let them do that   ,there thats my telling off.apart from all that hope ur ok. 

tricksy,how funny hope that dosent happen to me ,didnt no u could end up farting in reflexology im gonna be worried about that now,glad ur scan went well not long now hunny,when is ur next reflexology? 

lisa,hunny im soo sorry but like julia said its not the end just yet there are still other avenues to take so dont lose hope,ur time is coming hun i no ur going to be a mom.  

cath,have u got ur house sorted yet?and do u ever stop?ur always doing something,did u have any joy looking into other clinics? 

em,poor ds hope he feels better sooon,u really sound like ur having a hard time right now,im thinking of u and hoping things will start to work out for u hunny,im here if u need a shoulder.  

hi to everyone else sorry but i need to get kia walked and sort out the washing hope ur all ok.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

little moo we posted at the same time sorry to hear about ur mum whats wrong with her?we think gregs mum is in early stages of out symers its horrible we find ourselfs answering the same questions all the time its worse when her routine is messed up,she had a very high powerd job in the city when she was younger and she is so inteligent its such a shame to see her like this.how long will ur mum have to stay in for?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   your mum isn't well again. Are they keeping her in to check her out a bit more?  

Shelley - fab news on the appt.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Little Mo - I had my first midwife appointment at about 12 weeks and I asked her then to have a listen in with the fetal monitor.  She did warn me that it was common not to be able to pick up the heartbeat at that stage but I stupidly insisted.  Of course despite her trying for a good 15 minutes we couldn't get anything and I was in a total panic despite her reassurance.  I really think you should put it away for another few weeks.  It is common to sometimes not being able to pick anything up with those things even at a much later stage in pregnancy.  In fact they had trouble picking up Amy at 36 weeks!  Hope your mum is OK.

Shelley - that is good news.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley -    woo hoo hunny - great news you can start tx as soon as that hunny - it will be great that you can finally get the ball rolling  

Julia - ditto everyone else telling you off for moving the furniture   you are naughty all though i can relate to you cos waiting for a man to do things can really wind you up!! Im sorry you had to witness your mum have another funny turn hunny - i hope that her being taken to hospital will mean finding out if there is a problem at all-   

Cleo - hunny i hope you can cope with all those children hun, 36 is crazy   when do you go back to work??

Well i slept for 2hours this afternoon   feeling really tired and low - i know i have a cold but they dont hit me like this - perhaps its cos ive been looking after ds in the night (while dh slept on!!) but im worried im starting to suffer from depression - i had it a few years ago and am feeling pretty pants at the mo - maybe its cos i dont know where im going at the moment in my life..............oh tell me to shut up moaning  

Hope everyone else is having  a better day than me!

Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - i'm so sorry to hear about your mum hun, how worrying for you. I hope she gets the help she needs hun.  

Shelley - i'm so happy for you hun!!! Its been a long time coming.  

Em  - ah hun, you sound so down. have you seen someone hun? if you're feeling this low and you know the signs then you should go and chat with your dr, it won't get better on its own hun. Thinking of you.  


Just had a chat with my mum, she's so funny. She just said," i've just read that gordon ramsey book and did you know his first 2 kids were hiv!"    Then she said, " i mean ivf!"      I pmsl!!! 

I've been in bed all afternoon as was quite tired and had backache. Dh cooking t now.

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - great news on the date for consultation, hope things move quickly for you now

Julia - so sorry to hear about your mum, have they said whats going on? I won't tell you off for moving the table or buying the heartbeat soundy thing...you know you are a naughty girl  

Em - sorry you're feeling so pants huge  hope you and DS are feeling better soon

Cleo - wow thats is a lot of kids....I thought they were trying to keep class sizes down!

well now for my exciting news...I start DR on 28th April!!!!!!    wahooo!!!!!!         we are both so excited to finally be starting.  Pick up my first lot of drugs on the 17th, think i'm on synarel and will be DR for 3 weeks.  Its all gonna fit in before my holiday as well which is great.

love to everyone 

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd June - Tricksy                    29th June - Tricksy,  
                 Lisa                                       Lisa         
                 Rachel                                    Rachel     
                                                                    Emma -not told dh yet though  
                 Debs                                       Debs      
                 Cleo                                       Cleo       
                 Cath                                       Cath      
                 Little Mo                                  Little Mo  
                 Loui                                        Loui       
                 Shelley 
                 Liz & Faith                               Liz & Faith 


I've found the date thread for our next meet. This is everyone that we've heard back from. Nothing back from Sam (Amy's Mum), Preggy Sam, JoJo, Rivka......anyone else? We need to decide on a date and get it in our diaries. Its going to be a great day, remember its other halves as well, bbq and good old yack at Cleo's house. At the mo it stands that Shelley can't come to the 29th and Em can't come to the 22nd. Shall we look at the following weekend so that everyone can hopefully come?? 

What are your thoughts on this ok guys off to find the date thread now!! 

Back in a bit xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hate to rain on your parade Tricks....but I'm unable to make it the following weekend!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - that's fantastic being able to start so soon and fit it all in before your holiday. 

Tricksy - I think we can meet the other weekend as well, though will probably just be me as one of us usually works Sundays. 

Em -   sorry you're feeling so low.    Don't shut up (you're not moaning so not going to say that) as this is exactly what we're here for and we would be more cross with you if you kept it all in and didn't tell us.  

Cleo - I read an interview with GR where he said something about IVF but I didn't know when/why etc. I know a lot of chefs have low sperm counts because their bits get too hot with all the ovens so wonder if that was why.

I keep meaning to say that if any of you are at a loose end on Saturday we're doing a market at the Beth Chatto Gardens. Dh will probably do most of it but I'll pop up for a bit over lunchtime if anyone fancies meeting up.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well that didn't take long  Cleo - When is your first scan hun?

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday








Rachel - baseline scan

11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps








SamM - Baby Scan









14th April - Tricksy's birthday








Liz moving house <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F10%255F3v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

24th April - Cleo 1st scan









25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    
Debs starts downregging  

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelley's initial appointment at Isis   

10th May - Tricksy Test Date    

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park -

Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!!









27th May - Little Mo - Scan








Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes to Minorca for holidays









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary










13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - SamM's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs, thats fine hun, we will probably stick to one of those dates then as you missed the last meet and I think the rest of us mostly made it, we havn't seen you for AGES, since December I think at Greg's party. I am so so pleased for you that you are starting to d/r so soon, you must be so excited. You have got a fantastic chance of it working first time as your so young. I've got everything crossed for you hun  

Shelley - fantastic news for you too    you must be over the moon. I am so pleased that your perserverance has finally paid off and you have your date. I've added it to the list for you. Woohoo, your at Isis the day before my test day    lets hope its great news for both of us

Em - you must be physically and mentally exhausted   just sleep when you can hun. I've pm'd you xxx 

Cleo - Glad you've been resting up too, make the most of it before you go back to work. I can't believe how big the classes are   36 kids, bloody hell, what a racket  

Julia - you are naughty, naughty, naughty. I bet Gordon went mad when he got home   I hope that you've been taking it easy this afternoon xxx 

Lisa - How are you hun? I hope that your feeling ok today, probably a bit shell shocked I would imagine. Take care and you know where I am if you want to chat   

Rachel - thanks for the link to the pub, it looks gorgeous and Amber would love it. Its not that far from Colchester is it, I think we might try and get a night away over the summer and that would be lovely. How are you feeling? Hope that your not getting too many, if any side effects from d'ring

Rivka - Good to have you back hun. have you got your luggage yet?? I bet it was lovely to see your family again, even under less than ideal circumstances   You need to let us know about the meet dates hun xxx 

Cath - How are you doing?? I hope that your ok. Have you and dh had any more thoughts on your next step or is it just too soon? I've been thinking of you lots   

Loui - How did you get on in Barcelona?? I think that you get back tonight. Hope that you get a chance to drop us a couple of lines before you go away for your little break

I think that I've got everyone, sorry if I missed anyone out.

If your name is not on the meet list, please let me know what dates, if any you can/can't make

Ok, catch up again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Debs, thats fine hun, we will probably stick to one of those dates then as you missed the last meet and I think the rest of us mostly made it


phew!! I'm glad you said that i really want to be able to come this time!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't worry, we'll make sure you can be there this time


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh forgot to say......I think that the drug side effects are starting to kick in a bit now! I've had a really crap day at work. It was very involved work wise, my client was being a bit of a knob, they were majorly short staffed so I was having to answer phones, I couldn't concentrate properly, he came into work in a bad mood so when he was getting arsy, I got arsy back   Except during the 2nd 'incident' of words we had. I ended up raising my voice as loud as his and promptly bursting into tears      what a ****!!!  and he laughed at me!!! well it was funny really, it got me laughing too. I have also got a major sweet tooth at the moment. So far tonight I've had half a flake, 2 chocs and 1/4 tub of Lemon Sorbet ice cream


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Wow you lot chat!!!!
We went to Gt Yarmouth for the weekend at Haven with some friends and there boys. I was really nice Faith was an angel stayed up till 10 every night when she is normally in bed by 7.30 every night. Don't think she cried all weekend. The weather was crap but you get used to it in this country don't you. Can't believe she is a year on Thursday seems like yesterday I was in labour!!! Where does the time go. She is not quite walking yet but climbing up everything and trying hard. Still not done much packing don't know where to start. Am looking forward to the move after the decoration is done though.

Cleo;
I am so pleased the blood results were good. I was a bit of an obsessive tester think I did about 10 before my first scan!!!! I agree with Julia my boobs and sickness didn't start till later and then some days there would be nothing and I'd panic.

Julia:
Cathie is right I didn't here anything with my Doppler till I felt her so new where she was. Are you going to find out the sex? Sorry to here about your mum you must have been very scared.

Debs:
I'm so pleased everything is moving on so well and you should get it all in before your holiday. Then you will be pregnant on hol.

Tricksy:
Glad your scan went well and it is all systems go. Sorry your side effects have kicked in, they say hrt is the happy drug so you can tell dh you will be back to normal soon!!!!!!!

Loui:
Hope your trip away went well. And you got some good news.

Em:
I'm sorry you and ds are unwell. Were you on antidepressants last time. Might be worth going to the docs just for a chat as you know it's best to get help early with that than letting it get on top of you.

Shelley;
I'm so pleased you got in this time. Hope to see your bfp on here soon.

Lisa:
I'm so sorry about you appointment with Gideon. As the others say at least you have a clear out line of your options. I've pm'd you.

Sorry if I've missed you hard to keep up.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Liz - I'm sorry hun I missed you out!! Amazing that Faith is almost a year old, its gone so quickly. I hope that your going to make the next meet at Cleo's along with Faith and your hubby? I think that all of the guys are coming/being dragged along   Can you do either of the weekends?? I'll let hubby know that the hrt should cheer me up, I start it in the morning


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy:
I think I can do either weekend but doubt Dh will come he is shy and not good at meeting new people. But if it's alright for me and Faith to come It would be great.

liz x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Piepig - woohoo hun, so pleased that you are starting so soon!!!! Its fab news. Sending you     

Tricksey - scan on 24th april hun

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated the lists so that Liz and Faith (woohoo cuddles!) can come to the meet, either weekend and added Cleo's scan date to tthe list too.

I'll copy them tomorrow before the thread gets locked as we are almost at the end of this thread already!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lisa -   for your appointment yesterday. I bet you must be shocked. But if you say Dr Lowry thought differently maybe you want to get second opinion in another clinic? Sorry if I'm talking out of line... Please don't despair, this is not the end of the road and you will have the child you deserve.

Cathie - good idea to investigate other clinics. Which one are you looking at now?

Tricksy - sorry about side effects kicking in. But good news about your scan! Yes, I got my suitcase delievered yesterday, what a relief.

Em - hope you and DS get over that nasty cold soon.

PiePig - difficult decisions about jobs, but you are doing the right thing to follow your instincts. Excellent news about strating soon!

Shelley - really good news about going ahead.

Liz - Faith was so good, I see. When do you move?

Little Mo -   about your mum. Hope she will get the help she needs now, must b such a worry to all of you.

Cleo - glad for good blood results.

Loui - are you back? Hope things went well and encouragingly.

Rachel - how are you?

Now I have some good news. Apparently my 3rd cycle of clomid worked - tested today and had a BFP! 
I hope you don't mind if I say that I'm not even happy yet, I'm just so worried. Slept only 4 hours last night. But things looking up today, went to the consultant who saw me for clomid and he called my GP to give me Clexane for a month. So I'm now taking 75 mg aspirin daily and doing 20 ml Clexane injections dailh, will start the Clexane tomorrow morning. At least now I feel I am doing something positive, and just praying that this pg ends up different to all the previous ones. 
Cancelled the ISIS appt on Friday, and now I'm having a scan appt at the hospital on 6th May (Tricksy, can you put this on the list and take out Friday? Thanks!). How to wait until then? Little Mo, how I understand how you felt before 1st April!!
Sorry for the gloomy tone. But wanted to share with you how I feel. I hope in a few days I manage to develop a more positive approach!

Love from Rivka xxx

PS Sorry Tricksy, my head is not working at the mo, forgot what the dates were  for the meeting


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

Thank you soooooooo much for all your pm's,posts and for thinking of me your all so lovely    I'm still a bit shellshocked but have been trawling through all the boards on here looking at clinics abroard etc.,  heads spinning  

Tricksy - Sorry hun that you had a crap day at work, keep eating that chocolate,  the hrt is great  

Cleo - Good luck tomorrow for your blood results - do you get them tomorrow or have them done tomorrow?

Julia - So sorry you had that today with your Mum that must have been so scarey for you and upsetting    Are they keeping your Mum in?

Shelley  - Great news that you have your appointment date wil they give you DH's results then or will you get them before?

Debs - Great news for you too, you've been so patient your nearly there.

Rachel - Hope your ok hun not long till Thursday for you scan  

Liz - Glad you had a good break away,  Can't believe Faith is nearly one years old.......aww bless where has the time gone?

Better get on i've been on here all blemming night again and still got jobs to do 
lots of love 

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me tonight:

Rivka - OMG - sounds like the break away was what you wanted - Congratulations   on your     - that is wonderful news - I know you are being cautious but it sounds like you are doing all the right things to help sustain your pregnancy and will keep everything crossed for you!     for the next few weeks.

Cath - we'll have to exchange links - always keen to hear about new places which take dogs so let me know about that place in Derbyshire.  Not able to make Saturday sadly (have always wanted to go to Beth Chatto gardens too as drive past there a lot in work) as we are back in Wales but hopefully next time.

Julia - so sorry to hear about your Mum  .

Tricksy - glad your scan went well although sorry that the drugs are kicking in.  Fortunately no down regging for me on this IVF cycle as I'm on the short protocol so only had to go on the pill to make my body fit in with the ISIS schedule so no major side effects - I have stopped it now anyway and luckily AF has arrived so hopefully should be all steam ahead for me from Thursday (start stims Friday if all is OK).

Shelley -   so pleased your appointment has come through - only a month to wait now.  How's your gym membership going?

Emma -   don't worry about having a moan to us - one of the worst things for depression can be bottling things up and it is fine to offload here and I think when you are physically unwell it can make you feel much worse mentally - hopefully you will pick up soon.

Debs - that's brilliant news that you've got some dates - hoping that some more BFP's are on the way here!

Liz - glad you had a good break at the Haven.

Lisa - have pm'd you - hope you are feeling better today  

Hello to everyone I have missed (again) - sorry I never get around to everyone,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - Sorry hun i missed your post    i just looked back and saw yours i'm sorry, That is great news hun you have that BFP and you have the heparin this time and the aspirin so your doing all the right things hunny   I can understand that you are so worried/scared about it after everything you've been through BUT this time you have the heparin i'm sure all will be fine this time     

Lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Only a quickie as I am off to bed - shattered.

Rivka, congratulations!! That is fantastic news, and hopefully the drugs will help maintain the pregnancy this time. I am so pleased for you. Try not to worry, hopefully the scan date will come round quickly for you.

Thanks for all your messages. My mum went to hospital and was told it could all be due to a urine infection so she's got antibiotics, so it may not have anything to do with the tumour (but she was bloody odd - scared the crap out of me!)

Anyway, will write more in the morning.

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - congratulations hun!!!!!       So pleased for you.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka - I can't believe how you waited to the end of your message before making your big   announcement.  Congratulations, that is fantastic news.  I can understand though how you don't want to let yourself/can't get excited yet though, I think that's normal when you have been through so much in the past.  Like Lisa said though, you are on the right drugs this time so you have good reason to feel positive.  Can't you get your GP to do some blood tests for you if you tell him how worried you are?  I can't believe they would make you wait all that time without any solid reassurance.

Tricksy - Is it OK if I let you know nearer the time about the meet up?  Both dates are OK at the moment but I doubt dh would come so I will have to see how I feel about the travelling on my own nearer the time.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka -   ....tottaly understand your caution, but as everyone has said you are on teh right drugs now to hope support the pregnancy, roll on scan date.

Julia - so glad your mum is OK, hope the antibiotics clear things up quickly for her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for being so warm and understanding.
Had my first Clexane jab this morning (DH is giving them to me). Didn't even feel the needle going in! The liquid stings a bit and the place in my tummy is a bit sore yet, but I don't mind, I just feel happy that I'm doing the right thing now.

Sam2007 - good idea about asking the GP for blood tests, thanks. I think I'll do this.

Little Mo - glad your mum is better now.

Beginning to get excited now...

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Rivka, glad the first injection went well. I am so pleased for you. I know it is hard but keep a PMA and you will get there! Congratulations again!!

PiePig - I bet you are sooooo excited, things seem to be happening for you at the moment, what with the chance of promotion and treatment starting. How exciting! 

Sam - It would be great to meet you, with or without your husband, so hope you can come to the meet up. 

Tricksy - thanks for doing the lists, and arranging the meet up. We are fine for either date (have I said that already? ) so count us in!

Emma - Aww sweetie, it sounds like you need a bit of help at the moment. It may be better to go and get help now from your GP before you become any worse. I am thinking about you, I hope you feel a bit happier soon and that you and your DS recover from your illnesses.

Lisa - How are you feeling? Have you thought about things? I hope you and DH are okay. 

Rachel - Is it your scan tomorrow? (sorry, can't remember, I hope I am right) Hope you are okay. 

Cath - I shall try and make it to Beth Chatto on Saturday to see you (and obviously stock up with your delicious chocolate!) I have just finished off James' last Easter Egg ( ) so need some more!!

Liz - How exciting about Faith's birthday. I bet you can't believe how quickly the time has gone by. She will be running around in no time, ruling the house   Good luck with the packing and the move. I hope all goes well.

Shelley - I am SOOOO excited for you that you will be starting treatment soon. Fab news!!! Let's hope you get a BFP on your free go, that would be fab!!

Louie - I hope your trip to Barcelona went well and you have come back armed with lots of useful info. 

Cleo - How are you today? Are you making the most of your last few days off before going back to work? Is it your blood test today? Hope all goes well.

Hi to everyone else (sorry, I know I always miss some people out but it is nothing personal!!)

How is everyone today? I am having a better day than yesterday (thank goodness!). Mum seems to be back to normal and is on antibiotics, so we shall have to wait and see whether she has these confusional states again, or whether they are just related to a UTI. They are very common in the elderly apparently (I don't want to get old!!)

Take care everyone,
Julia xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Rivka:
Congratulations hun, I would get bloods done just for your own peace of mind. The scan will be here in know time.

Julia:
When are you going to get a ticker so we know where your at?

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - I know I've e-mailed you but wanted to say congrats again and that I'll be   that this is the one for you. The clexane from such an early date can only help.

Julia - glad to hear they can help your mum out this time.   it must be so hard seeing her in that state.

I was going to try to do personals but have just had 3 hours at a childrens party where the average age was 6. Maybe I shouldn't have kids as I am completely shell shocked. Why do some children have to screech so much? 

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

had bloods taken today at 10.15 and got he results about 15 mins ago. results are good, over 1000 (can't tell you the exact number as i stopped listening as soon as she said 1000 something or other) was just too pleased   

Can't beleive last week i had to wait overnight and today they got the results back in a day...anyway i won't moan as its great news.


cath - i'm surprised teachig hasn't put me off kids, remember its different when they're your own supposedly      

hello to everyone else
Love cleo
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Glad to see everything is going well sweetie  

Rivka~ OMG CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!! Hope everything goes well for you    

Cath~ Would rather you then me at that party!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Cathie - bet it's different when they're yours, and also they won't be so many of them at teh same time   Hope you got to rest after your hard work.

Cleo - excellent news!! I'm very pleased for you, everything is going fine. I think I may ask for blood tests too, for peace of mind. How early did you do the first lot? And how do you know what figures are good and what not?  

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - That's sounds like a great number.  Hope you are feeling positive now.

Rivka - The actual number doesn't really matter (though there are ranges as to what we should expect at certain stages).  What they like to see is that the number doubles around every 48 hours.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya girls

Just a quick one from me 

Cleo - Great news!!!  I was thinking of you at work today and    Hope your feeling happier about things now and maybe you can relax a bit more  

Rivka - Glad your 1st injection went ok hun,  You seem more upbeat and i'm soooooooo happy for you,  Hope every day you can just feel more and more positive about it all  

Julia - Glad your Mums better - I have heard that about infections that make some people go confused........how scarey  

Cath - Poor you and all those screeching kids     sounds like a nightmare!!!  

Tricksy - HRT today.........it'll make you feel like a new woman   

Rachel - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - let me know how it goes hun  

Emma - How are you?   

Faith - Happy Birthday for tomorrow     

love Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - hunny ive only just read about your bfp! you did that descretly!! thats absolutely fantastic news   im so pleased for you hunny - try to relax and not to worry  ( i know its hard)    to you

Looks like our thread will be going off and starting its own bumps thread - 2008 is becoming a great year for some of us - long may it continue    

Will try to be back later to do more personals
Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - as sam2007 says its really whether the numbers double over 48/72 hours. had my first lot done last thursday and they came back at 74, this lot were over 1000. There is a thread on the pregnancy board all about HCG level, i trawled through all 7 pages   This is why DH wants to ban me from this site, but he can't keep me away from you lot  



DH got to take the dog to the vet tonight as she has hurt her foot and is miserable, hate seeing her unhappy. We were only there last wednesday for her jabs  

just cooking dinner now


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Updated List Girls

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday








Rachel - baseline scan

11th April - SamM - Baby Scan









14th April - Tricksy's birthday








Liz moving house <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F10%255F3v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

24th April - Cleo 1st scan









25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    
Debs starts downregging  

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelley's initial appointment at Isis   

10th May - Tricksy Test Date    

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park -

Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!!









27th May - Little Mo - Scan








Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes to Minorca for holidays









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - SamM's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday










2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd June - Tricksy                    29th June - Tricksy,  
                Lisa                                       Lisa         
                Rachel                                    Rachel     
                                                                   Emma -not told dh yet though  
                Debs                                       Debs      
                Cleo                                       Cleo       
                Cath                                       Cath      
                Little Mo                                  Little Mo  
                Loui                                        Loui       
                Shelley 
                Liz & Faith                               Liz & Faith 
                Rivka                                      Rivka 
                Sam & Amy - fingers crossed xxxx              Sam & Amy - fingers crossed 

Just a couple more of you to reply before we decide on a date, anyone got any preferences on the date?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, only a couple of personals tonight as I'm really not up to them, sorry  

Cleo - Hun I am so so pleased for you and so so happy, woohoo they are fantastic results and REALLY encouraging for twins   

Rivka - CONGRATULATIONS hun, you must be so excited/scared/over the moon, another thread baby    Is that 4 of you now 

Em - thanks for the pm hun, you know where I am    

Lots of Love to everyone else, I've copied the lists over ready for our new thread  

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Its all happening on here isn't it....4 bumps (rivka, cleo, julia and samotm) one 1 yr old (faith) 2 new babies (amy and isaac) its so exciting  

cleo - your levels seem really good, just been looking at a HCG calculator thingy!

Faith - happy 1st brithday for tomorrow, hope mummy is planning to spoil you  

Rachel - hope the scan goes Ok tomorrow

love you all

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Save any messages.....and your lists as I'm about to start new thread and lock this one !!

Thanks
N xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Got our lists saved, thanks Minxy   Hope your ok hun??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm ok thanks Tricksy....bit sore and bloated after EC but doing ok.

How are you doing ?

N xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh I didn't know that you've had egg collection, how many did you get and when 

I'm ok thanks, had a pants day yesterday but things are a lot better today, had a fab reflexology session and feel a lot more chilled  

Fingers crossed for you with transfer   

Love 

Tricksy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry you had poo day yesterday    but glad you're feeling much better today 

Had EC today....and got 30 eggs so still risk of OHSS but feeling ok at moment and consultant couldn't see any fluid in my womb during EC but obviously need to be careful and take it easy...just waiting to see how many fertilise now !

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be locking this thread very shortly....

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136524.0

N x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Minxy, that is a lot! Hope you are feeling okay. Take it easy.

I want to be the first on the new thread .....


----------

